# R22's with HD Access and 0x034C



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey all, I have an R22-200 and have noticed that I can now use it as an HD DVR with the latest software version. All I had to do was make sure "Hide HD channels" was unchecked. 

My understanding is that this is an intentional thing with this new release and anyone with an R22 and HD Access on their accounts will have the same thing. 

How about that! That's a big bonus for those of us who thought we were stuck with "orphan" SD DVRs!

Can you guys with R22s and HD Access confirm this?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Can YOU get into ALL the same HD menus like all the other HR2x units & make the same changes?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> How about that! That's a big bonus for those of us who thought we were stuck with "orphan" SD DVRs!
> 
> Can you guys with R22s and HD Access confirm this?


Stuart, did you really think that DirecTV would leave us out to dry with the R22's? 

Now if I can justify adding on HD service, I don't have to worry about upgrading to a new receiver.

- Merg


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Can YOU get into ALL the same HD menus like all the other HR2x units & make the same changes?


Yes! :woohoo: 

(Tho you do need BBCs or SWiM to get the signals.)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Stuart, did you really think that DirecTV would leave us out to dry with the R22's?
> 
> Now if I can justify adding on HD service, I don't have to worry about upgrading to a new receiver.
> 
> - Merg


HD is self justifying


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes! :woohoo:
> 
> (Tho you do need BBCs or SWiM to get the signals.)


Tom,

Are BBCs easy to get? 
Is it something I can find locally?

I too have an R22-200, now with HD. I can see the other options under HDTV in the system settings. I also have HD access on my account.

I can not verify any HD access on this unit until I have some BBCs.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I wonder if this is a 'cheaper' way to get an HD DVR then. Vendor http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Receivers/DirecTV-Receivers.htm says that have R22's for $99 for existing DirecTV customers.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Huskie_2009 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Are BBCs easy to get?
> Is it something I can find locally?
> ...


DIRECTV should send you BBCs for free if you call them.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

So, should I use a sharpie to color in an "H" before the "R22" on the sticker in the back??? :lol:


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Guess I need to upgrade the kids to HDTV


----------



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

Then should I just get a R22 for free and used it with HD or pay the $99 for the HR22? Very interesting


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Technically it is not an HR22 but an R22(HD). Not that there's a real difference except for the nomenclature.


----------



## INfield420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes another reason to buy another new hdtv.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

I was just thinking about getting a small HDTV for my office but didn't want to plunk down $200 for another HD DVR. Getting an R22 instead just sealed the deal.

solid signal still has them for $99 as well.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Hey all, I have an R22-200 and have noticed that I can now use it as an HD DVR with the latest software version. All I had to do was make sure "Hide HD channels" was unchecked.
> 
> My understanding is that this is an intentional thing with this new release and anyone with an R22 and HD Access on their accounts will have the same thing.
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RAD said:


> I wonder if this is a 'cheaper' way to get an HD DVR then. Vendor http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Receivers/DirecTV-Receivers.htm says that have R22's for $99 for existing DirecTV customers.


If this is an official addition, then the HRxx price should be the same as a R22, $99.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Last time I was in my local BB, they still had a stack of R22's. going to check them out tomorrow and maybe pick up one for my parents.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> If this is an official addition, then the HRxx price should be the same as a R22, $99.


Agreed as they are in essence exactly the same. Not holding my breath for that though. I'll go ahead and order an R22 while they are still available.

I guess my only hesitation is what would happen a year from now if it goes belly up? Would they replace it with an HD-DVR or try and stick me with an R16 (which lacks many features).


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Technically it is not an HR22 but an R22(HD). Not that there's a real difference except for the nomenclature.


Although I don't have one to verify, I recall that it has a 320 GB hard drive, which would make it more like a HR21.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RAD said:


> I wonder if this is a 'cheaper' way to get an HD DVR then. Vendor http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Receivers/DirecTV-Receivers.htm says that have R22's for $99 for existing DirecTV customers.


ResellerRatings.com does not have a favorable review of that store and the BBB gives the business a rating of F.

- Merg


----------



## janedo1586 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes! When I had my service installed about a year ago, my installer said this would eventually happen. Can't wait to get home and verify this!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Technically it is not an HR22 but an R22(HD). Not that there's a real difference except for the nomenclature.


Actually, on my account it is listed as an HR21-100. The location of the receiver then states R22 (as opposed to living room, bedroom, etc). As mentioned above, I don't have HD service either.

- Merg


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> Although I don't have one to verify, I recall that it has a 320 GB hard drive, which would make it more like a HR21.


That is correct.

Here is the first look done quite awhile ago.

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/R22 First Look.pdf


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

raott said:


> That is correct.
> 
> Here is the first look done quite awhile ago.
> 
> http://hr20.dbstalk.com/R22 First Look.pdf


Ahem... Ahem... Thank you very much... Ahem... <Pat self on back> 

- Merg


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

I can confirm this, in fact I noticed it several CE's ago. Now I really need a HDTV in the bedroom.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Not to shill for newegg or anything, but they have them listed for $84.99. That is a steal for an HD-DVR.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there any advantage to getting an actual HR model?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR22 and HR23 DVRs have a 500GB hard drive instead of the R22's 320.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> HR22 and HR23 DVRs have a 500GB hard drive instead of the R22's 320.


Other than that, there's no difference?


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV should send you BBCs for free if you call them.


How would one go about calling DirecTv?

*ME: *"Excuse me. You just turned my SD receiver into an HD receiver. Can you send me some of those BBC things?"

*CSR: *"Huh?"


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

I started out with an R22 and noticed early on that the unit was opened up to perform identical to an HD receiver.

I took a chance and went out approx 3 weeks ago bought a second R22 from Best Buy for 99.00 activated it and waited for the next CE software download and now I have a second R22w/HD

All three of mine are now HD and we went out and purchased a 32" flatscreen to go with the latest R22 w/HD

Sweeettt

Now if only I could test out the Deca hardware.......


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Huskie_2009 said:


> How would one go about calling DirecTv?
> 
> *ME: *"Excuse me. You just turned my SD receiver into an HD receiver. Can you send me some of those BBC things?"
> 
> *CSR: *"Huh?"


Well, yeah basically. But you can try.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Huskie_2009 said:


> How would one go about calling DirecTv?
> 
> *ME: *"Excuse me. You just turned my SD receiver into an HD receiver. Can you send me some of those BBC things?"
> 
> *CSR: *"Huh?"


"I need some BBCs". Don't need to go into too much detail.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a feeling if you call in about it they'll know.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

Huskie_2009 said:


> How would one go about calling DirecTv?
> 
> *ME: *"Excuse me. You just turned my SD receiver into an HD receiver. Can you send me some of those BBC things?"
> 
> *CSR: *"Huh?"


I have one that you can have, but you need two.......


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Does that mean we can use an AM21 and an external HD with this?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You should be able to use anything that works with an HR21.


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

That is awesome then. I hope someone has some spare gear that they can confirm this with before I get another AM21. I already have the BBC's, now all I need is the new software.


----------



## KY Mike (May 3, 2006)

Has anyone confirmed this works with SWM?


TIA - Mike


----------



## billcrid (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm confused. I thought the R22 only displayed 480p. What would be the benefit of recording HD programming if you can't watch it in HD? I've been out of the loop for a while, so maybe I missed something. Can someone connect the dots for me?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

KY Mike said:


> Has anyone confirmed this works with SWM?
> 
> TIA - Mike


R22 has always worked with SWM.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

billcrid said:


> I'm confused. I thought the R22 only displayed 480p. What would be the benefit of recording HD programming if you can't watch it in HD? I've been out of the loop for a while, so maybe I missed something. Can someone connect the dots for me?


Regular customers had the HD Display options locked. It could always output but you could never select it. That block has been removed and the options are now ungreyed.

HD signals were still better pictures even on SD TV's. Much less compression and overall increase in PQ.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

billcrid said:


> I'm confused. I thought the R22 only displayed 480p. What would be the benefit of recording HD programming if you can't watch it in HD? I've been out of the loop for a while, so maybe I missed something. Can someone connect the dots for me?


This update allows it to display all resolutions that the HD receivers can display.


----------



## KY Mike (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Shades. Sorry for the ambiguous question. I meant to ask if anyone with SWM has received the HD upgrade to the R22. If so I will be a happy man waiting on new software.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Funny, this very topic has been discussed in the DVR Plus forum for awhile now. This ability showed up a couple of CE's ago, and it is my understanding it will remain.


----------



## billcrid (Jul 23, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Regular customers had the HD Display options locked. It could always output but you could never select it. That block has been removed and the options are now ungreyed.
> 
> HD signals were still better pictures even on SD TV's. Much less compression and overall increase in PQ.





DogLover said:


> This update allows it to display all resolutions that the HD receivers can display.


Thanks guys, that explains it. So it really is an HD DVR now. All the excitement makes sense! Carry on.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

KY Mike said:


> Thanks Shades. Sorry for the ambiguous question. I meant to ask if anyone with SWM has received the HD upgrade to the R22. If so I will be a happy man waiting on new software.


The rollout will not be determined by what kind of dish or multiswitch you have it's done by area.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

KY Mike said:


> Thanks Shades. Sorry for the ambiguous question. I meant to ask if anyone with SWM has received the HD upgrade to the R22. If so I will be a happy man waiting on new software.


Yes, I have two R22 W/HD receivers and I too have a SWM LNB....

You know you must have HD access on your account also....


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Pity they can't unlock the HDTV menu for the pillar bars for those that wish to keep SD. Like me.
_IF_ I wanted to get HD later on. What would be needed?


----------



## KY Mike (May 3, 2006)

lzhj9k said:


> Yes, I have two R22 W/HD receivers and I too have a SWM LNB....
> 
> You know you must have HD access on your account also....


Thanks so much. I do have HD access everywhere but the bedroom.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

When our R22 installed to swap out the R15 it included BBCs. I think they are needed in order to receiver the MPEG 4 local channels anyways. Im not sure if this is the same for R22 in markets where it isnt required for local channels. I did find this website to order them if anyone really needs them. DirecTV BBC Request Form

It really is a shame that the HDTV tabs wont be unlocked on accounts without HD access. I really dont need to add the HD access to my account right now with the TVs we have. It would be great if they made it the same as how the standard HD receivers worked. I guess they want to make the HDTV being unlocked an incentive to add HD access. :hurah::lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HRJustin said:


> When our R22 installed to swap out the R15 it included BBCs. I think they are needed in order to receiver the MPEG 4 local channels anyways. Im not sure if this is the same for R22 in markets where it isnt required for local channels. I did find this website to order them if anyone really needs them. DirecTV BBC Request Form
> 
> It really is a shame that the HDTV tabs wont be unlocked on accounts without HD access. I really dont need to add the HD access to my account right now with the TVs we have. It would be great if they made it the same as how the standard HD receivers worked. I guess they want to make the HDTV being unlocked an incentive to add HD access. :hurah::lol:


BBC's were only provided with the R22 if the install was for an MPEG4 area.

- Merg


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

It's not working for mine yet


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I may just get a D* tatoo now to celebrate!
Really, who keeps giving more than D*?
NO ONE THATS WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:joy:


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Does the R22 do Media Share and will it be capable of future "sharing" possiblities?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

The Merg said:


> BBC's were only provided with the R22 if the install was for an MPEG4 area.
> 
> - Merg


:lol: that just sounds like a dumb way to save pennies. Its MPEG 4 capable they all should have just came with BBCs lol.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Does the R22 do Media Share and will it be capable of future "sharing" possiblities?


Yes.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

MikeW said:


> Does the R22 do Media Share and will it be capable of future "sharing" possiblities?


Yes! and Yes!... The R22 is basically an HR21(same size hard drive) when HD access is on the account. If you dont have HD access then you still have On Demand, media share, etc. its just locked to only output 480P


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HRJustin said:


> :lol: that just sounds like a dumb way to save pennies. Its MPEG 4 capable they all should have just came with BBCs lol.


It wasn't an issue in the past as it was deployed to regular SD users that were not in MPEG-4 only markets.



HRJustin said:


> Yes! and Yes!... The R22 is basically an HR21(same size hard drive) when HD access is on the account. If you dont have HD access then you still have On Demand, media share, etc. its just locked to only output 480P


Not completely true. It only outputs in 480P via the component and HDMI outputs. It will also output via the composite and S-Video outputs.

- Merg


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Sorry..should have asked in my first post...is it compatible with the AM21?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

The Merg said:


> It wasn't an issue in the past as it was deployed to regular SD users that were not in MPEG-4 only markets.
> 
> Not completely true. It only outputs in 480P via the component and HDMI outputs. It will also output via the composite and S-Video outputs.
> 
> - Merg


Well from what I thought the R22 was never really technically "deployed" in non MPEG 4 areas. It was just available for people to get on their own. I thought if a subscriber ordered an SD DVR through D* in non MPEG 4 market they would most likely get an R15/16.

I am sure you understood what I meant. 480P is the highest resolution the R22 will output now when the new software only when without HD access. Most should know by now that composite and S-Video are always output in 480i. They are SD outputs thats just how the composite and S-Video connections.


----------



## skasap (Jan 23, 2006)

How do we when we get the software upgrade?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

MikeW said:


> Sorry..should have asked in my first post...is it compatible with the AM21?


If you skim through this thread *cough* page 2 *cough* you would have seen this answered already. :lol:

But yes the AM21 will work with the R22 as its pretty much the same as the HR series which the AM21 works for. They both use the same software so there's no reason it shouldn't work. The R22 has been included in everything else thats been released for the HR series. :grin:


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

skasap said:


> How do we when we get the software upgrade?


Wait.... you will automatically receive it most likely overnight. Once you get this release the first time you go to the guide it will explain the new features. It will roll out soon enough to everyone. Its a big upgrade it needs time to be released nationwide.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Why so excited? Limited to 480p right? pass...1080i or 720p is worth the extra $100.00 for me.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

ciurca said:


> Why so excited? Limited to 480p right? pass...1080i or 720p is worth the extra $100.00 for me.


To clarify - if you have HD Access, the HD output resolutions are available to you.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

The Merg said:


> BBC's were only provided with the R22 if the install was for an MPEG4 area.


And NOT all the time in those, also - we are an MPEG4 market, & I have MANY clients w/R22's w/out BBC's, that were NOT provided by the D* installer, but work fine.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

dishrich said:


> And NOT all the time in those, also - we are an MPEG4 market, & I have MANY clients w/R22's w/out BBC's, that were NOT provided by the D* installer, but work fine.


BBCs are not used if it is a SWM installation.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Newegg has R22's for $84.99. Probably wont find them for much cheaper then that unless you get a discount from D*.


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

Does D to courtesy swaps? I've got an R15 in the playroom and have wanted an R22 for the extra features. Has anyone gotten them to swap out without there being an issue with the current equipment?


----------



## brian461oia (Nov 15, 2008)

deuce01 said:


> Does D to courtesy swaps? I've got an R15 in the playroom and have wanted an R22 for the extra features. Has anyone gotten them to swap out without there being an issue with the current equipment?


Nope you gotta buy one on your own. Even if it was broke you would most likely get an R16 being they have reintroduced the R16 again, you might get another R15.


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

Would someone be willing to PM me and help me understand if my dish system is setup to turn HD on and have it start working on my R22's.

I had a friend own a place that had a "hd system", so i was able to get the dish and other parts from him.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

bobnielsen said:


> BBCs are not used if it is a SWM installation.


NONE of these were SWM installs - & am WELL aware of that...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Although it's been said earlier, it is my understanding that if you call DIRECTV, they will provide you with BBCs if you have an R22.

The R22 comes with an IR only remote, but is capable of RF if you have an RF capable remote.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I have 10 BBCs. If anyone wants to pay shipping, they can have as many as they NEED. But again, you can probably get the free from DirecTV.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

brian461oia said:


> Nope you gotta buy one on your own. Even if it was broke you would most likely get an R16 being they have reintroduced the R16 again, you might get another R15.


Why do you think D* stopped production on R22's and you can no longer get one unless your local best buy still has a few left... 

Finally the R22 can stand on its own as a real HDDVR! Hurrah!


----------



## jdogi70 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well i just got an update but only for the new 90min buffer deal but no hd access maybe cause i dont have a kaku dish think i'll call my buddy at dtv to get me one free 99 install it my self since i did work for them for 3yrs.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Actually you do. I tried on Sunday but the CSR insisted on a reason. Since the software was still in CE I didn't discuss it with her but I suspect the same problem will come up when the release is national.



Tom Robertson said:


> "I need some BBCs". Don't need to go into too much detail.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HRJustin said:


> Well from what I thought the R22 was never really technically "deployed" in non MPEG 4 areas. It was just available for people to get on their own. I thought if a subscriber ordered an SD DVR through D* in non MPEG 4 market they would most likely get an R15/16.


There was a time before the MPEG-4 conversion that if you ordered an SD-DVR from DirecTV, you could end up getting a R15, R16, or a R22.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

xmetalx said:


> Why do you think D* stopped production on R22's and you can no longer get one unless your local best buy still has a few left...
> 
> Finally the R22 can stand on its own as a real HDDVR! Hurrah!


With the latest software update, the HR2x series receivers can now be used as an SD-DVR in MPEG-4 markets without the subscriber needing HD service. This was the original intended use of the R22, so it seems. Since the HR2x can now be used (as you can now hide HD channels and don't need the R22 to lock out HD), the R22 is no longer needed.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jdogi70 said:


> Well i just got an update but only for the new 90min buffer deal but no hd access maybe cause i dont have a kaku dish think i'll call my buddy at dtv to get me one free 99 install it my self since i did work for them for 3yrs.


You need to actually have HD service on your account for the HD settings on the R22 to become active. If you don't have HD service or currently have a side-car dish installation, DirecTV will generally come out and upgrade your dish for free.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pyatta said:


> Would someone be willing to PM me and help me understand if my dish system is setup to turn HD on and have it start working on my R22's.
> 
> I had a friend own a place that had a "hd system", so i was able to get the dish and other parts from him.


If you don't currently have HD service and have that service activated, DirecTV will come out and upgrade your dish for free, generally. They'll bring out a brand new dish for you so you don't really need your friend's parts and dish.

- Merg


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Crap, I need to go grab an R22 before stock runs out.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Billzebub said:


> Actually you do. I tried on Sunday but the CSR insisted on a reason. Since the software was still in CE I didn't discuss it with her but I suspect the same problem will come up when the release is national.


Did you get DirecTv to send you some?
I'm in the same boat with the latest CE.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Huskie_2009 said:


> Did you get DirecTv to send you some?
> I'm in the same boat with the latest CE.


It's OK to call and ask DIRECTV for BBCs for R22s now.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> It's OK to call and ask DIRECTV for BBCs for R22s now.


Thank you Doug. I'll assume you heard it straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

HRJustin said:


> ... I did find this website to order them if anyone really needs them. DirecTV BBC Request Form
> 
> ...


At first, I questioned that URL because of the domain name not being directv.com. After searching around, it is a legit URL. I found it linked on the DirecTv site @ http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4200018

Thanks Justin!

_*Update:*_
After submitting the form, I get this:


> We received your request. Thank you.
> You can expect to receive your free B-Band Converter module in 4 to 6 weeks.


*gulp* 
4 to 6 weeks?

I'll give them a phone call too.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

You also have to have a dish upgrade to a slimline don't you?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This only applies to people who have HD Access on their accounts, meaning that they would already have an HD-capable dish.


----------



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

Huskie_2009 said:


> At first, I questioned that URL because of the domain name not being directv.com. After searching around, it is a legit URL. I found it linked on the DirecTv site @ http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4200018
> 
> Thanks Justin!
> 
> ...


They won't show up in 4 to 6 weeks either...I used that site a couple months and never got the BBC's.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

jacksonm30354 said:


> They won't show up in 4 to 6 weeks either...I used that site a couple months and never got the BBC's.


Wierd got replacements in 2 days when I ordered from there.

Another interesting thhing, they do not even list a SD DVR anymore, was looking at getting one for the kids second tv


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> Wierd got replacements in 2 days when I ordered from there.
> 
> Another interesting thhing, they do not even list a SD DVR anymore, was looking at getting one for the kids second tv


Ah you're giving me hope now 

I still see one listed when I'm logged in. Cheap too. $0.00 but maybe that's because I have hearts today.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

xmguy said:


> You also have to have a dish upgrade to a slimline don't you?


yes, as Stuart noted, this only applies to those accounts that already have HD Access (and almost certainly an HD capable antenna). BBCs are only needed if you don't have SWM.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

OK I have read through the thread and think I have all the answers but just wanted to validate before I "pull the trigger".

I am ready to upgrade my old TIVO DVR and was going to get another HD DVR. Best offer Directv has for me right now is $149 and can't commit to one with the larger HD (HR22/23). So, if I can find an R22 for $99 or less than that is the way I should go right? I already have HD access.

Just so I'm sure my needs are:

1) HD programming
2) MRV capability - when it becomes available
3) On Demand
4) DVR

I believe 1, 3 and 4 are a given what I've read in the posts above, #2 (MRV) - I assume yes but really want to clarify.

Thanks for helping me clarify and hopefully saving me $50.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

I also assume YES unless DirecTv requires you to purchase the R22 through them which I highly doubt.

Doug/Stuart?
Does this also assume that if you have a multiplexer in place for the R22 (like me) that it can pass the HD info?

In my case, I could easily remove the old multiplexer because the R22 is the only one on it right now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you're using a WB68 Multiswitch or SWiM, then it's no big deal. If you're using an older multiswitch it would have to come out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

daveriv said:


> OK I have read through the thread and think I have all the answers but just wanted to validate before I "pull the trigger".
> 
> I am ready to upgrade my old TIVO DVR and was going to get another HD DVR. Best offer Directv has for me right now is $149 and can't commit to one with the larger HD (HR22/23). So, if I can find an R22 for $99 or less than that is the way I should go right? I already have HD access.
> 
> ...


I have every reason to believe that MRV will be available for this receiver, but it's still in development. As for the rest, that's no problem with an R22.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

daveriv said:


> OK I have read through the thread and think I have all the answers but just wanted to validate before I "pull the trigger".
> 
> I am ready to upgrade my old TIVO DVR and was going to get another HD DVR. Best offer Directv has for me right now is $149 and can't commit to one with the larger HD (HR22/23). So, if I can find an R22 for $99 or less than that is the way I should go right? I already have HD access.
> 
> ...


I guess its also worth noting from what I read that the R22 has a smaller HDD and the HD cap would be around 25 hours I am guessing. If I read right its set now for 100 hours of SD content and the HD DVR's are set for 200 so for HD thats not alot. I think it would work for me cause I want one for the kids. They hate not having all the channels I do but to be honest unless its a HD only channel they dont watch it that much cause they dont have a HD tv and they hate the lines.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's not true. The R22 has a 320GB drive, the same as an HR21 or HR20. You can get about 50 hours of MPEG4HD content.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I guess its also worth noting from what I read that the R22 has a smaller HDD and the HD cap would be around 25 hours I am guessing. If I read right its set now for 100 hours of SD content and the HD DVR's are set for 200 so for HD thats not alot. I think it would work for me cause I want one for the kids. They hate not having all the channels I do but to be honest unless its a HD only channel they dont watch it that much cause they dont have a HD tv and they hate the lines.


Agreed but if directv can't ensure I can get an HD DVR with a bigger hard drive than it's a crapshoot anyway right? I could end up with an HR21 that has the same hard drive as an R22 and spend $50 more.

The only downside I can come up with is that if the R22 needs replacement for whatever reason then I could potentially get an R15/16 as a replacement and then lose the HD where I would have it with the R22.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

pyatta said:


> Would someone be willing to PM me and help me understand if my dish system is setup to turn HD on and have it start working on my R22's.
> 
> I had a friend own a place that had a "hd system", so i was able to get the dish and other parts from him.


For HD, you need a Slimline dish (it will have the word "Slimline" written across the face of the dish). You also need to have HD on your account in order for the R22 to work as an HD unit.

If you have an 18" round dish, or if you have the Phase III dish (which has 3 LNB's evenly spaced across the width of the LNB housing - one on the left end, one in the middle and one on the right end), that won't work for HD with the R22.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's not true. The R22 has a 320GB drive, the same as an HR21 or HR20. You can get about 50 hours of MPEG4HD content.


Is there a reason why D*'s website says it will only hold 100 hours of SD content then? I was basing my assumption off that not actual HDD size. It dont really make sence to have the same size HDD and be able to record less.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't remember why but I think there is some sort of soft limit when used as an SD DVR. I think that limit is removed when used as an HD DVR but it would be interesting to see if anyone's crossed that line yet.

I can tell you from looking at both an HR21-200 and R22-200 with my own eyes, and with DIRECTV's permission, that the drives are the same (as is almost everything else)


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

Would my downside assessment be accurate - i.e. if I got an R22 and for some reason it needed replacing it could be replaced with an SD DVR that isn't HD capable? If so, might be worth the $50 to ensure that wouldn't happen.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't remember why but I think there is some sort of soft limit when used as an SD DVR. I think that limit is removed when used as an HD DVR but it would be interesting to see if anyone's crossed that line yet.
> 
> I can tell you from looking at both an HR21-200 and R22-200 with my own eyes, and with DIRECTV's permission, that the drives are the same (as is almost everything else)


It will me interesting to see if that limit has been removed. I just figured that since the R22 was not introduced as a HD DVR this would just be a draw back from D* to encourage you to get a HD DVR instead. 50 hours of HD is not enough for me as is but less then that would not work for me but would for the kids though.

I just hate to see a bunch of people hop on this if that is truly the case. We would see alot of people disappointed in the storage of HD for the R22. That being said I guess the talks of an external would pick up again. I hope its a full 50 hours of HD and 200 SD though as I am really thinking about getting one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

daveriv said:


> Would my downside assessment be accurate - i.e. if I got an R22 and for some reason it needed replacing it could be replaced with an SD DVR that isn't HD capable? If so, might be worth the $50 to ensure that wouldn't happen.


Yes that is completely possible.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

joshjr said:


> It will me interesting to see if that limit has been removed. I just figured that since the R22 was not introduced as a HD DVR this would just be a draw back from D* to encourage you to get a HD DVR instead. 50 hours of HD is not enough for me as is but less then that would not work for me but would for the kids though.
> 
> I just hate to see a bunch of people hop on this if that is truly the case. We would see alot of people disappointed in the storage of HD for the R22. That being said I guess the talks of an external would pick up again. I hope its a full 50 hours of HD and 200 SD though as I am really thinking about getting one.


I'm thinking about it too...maybe I'll wait to see what you do first 

You can get one at NewEgg for $84.99...for me that would be $65 cheaper than what Directv is offering me for an HD DVR.

Can anyone validate that they have the R22 in "HD mode" and is getting same storage capacity as an HR21?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

daveriv said:


> Would my downside assessment be accurate - i.e. if I got an R22 and for some reason it needed replacing it could be replaced with an SD DVR that isn't HD capable? If so, might be worth the $50 to ensure that wouldn't happen.


Thats the big question. On one had if D* is gonna let people start using the R22 as a HD DVR then I think they have to replace it with a HD DVR. On the other hand they are not really promoting the R22 and its not fair to swap out a R22 for something thats looked at as an upgrade for free.

In my mind I think they should replace it with a HD DVR if you were using it as such. But there is no way for them to know for sure. It will be interesting to see how they handle that going forward.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

You ready for this?

I just got off the phone with a CSR.
He had me on hold to check on this with Corporate because this is something new that just happened.

According to Corporate, my R22 does *NOT* need BBCs in order to receive HD channels. 

Corporate claims that all I need to do is go into my settings and not choose "Hide HD Channels".

Do I need to play the CSR roulette game?

And I just want to add that the CSR was extremely polite.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Huskie_2009 said:


> You ready for this?
> 
> I just got off the phone with a CSR.
> He had me on hold to check on this with Corporate because this is something new that just happened.
> ...


I find that hard to believe but if its true no big deal even if its not true no big deal. D* provides free BBC's. Do you already have a R22 or just looking into getting one?


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

joshjr said:


> I find that hard to believe but if its true no big deal even if its not true no big deal. D* provides free BBC's. Do you already have a R22 or just looking into getting one?


Already have one.
But my point is, DirecTv is NOT sending me any BBCs because they think I do not need them.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Huskie_2009 said:


> Already have one.
> But my point is, DirecTv is NOT sending me any BBCs because they think I do not need them.


Cant you try using that link someone posted earlier to order them online and bypass that?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Huskie_2009 said:


> How would one go about calling DirecTv?
> 
> *ME: *"Excuse me. You just turned my SD receiver into an HD receiver. Can you send me some of those BBC things?"
> 
> *CSR: *"Huh?"


:lol::lol::lol:

I think you might just want to consider a more straightforward...."Please send me..." approach.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

joshjr said:


> Cant you try using that link someone posted earlier to order them online and bypass that?


I already did and got a message that it could take 4 - 6 weeks to receive them. Someone said they tried that link and never received them, someone else said they did receive them. I wanted to try the phone approach to see if it was faster.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I think you might just want to consider a more straightforward...."Please send me..." approach.


I just tried :lol: It didn't work. Maybe I should have said my current ones for my HR22 were broken?


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

I have question concerning this post. What is the process, if I was to purchase one of these boxes from an outside vendor other than DTV and use it to replace another box (R15)? Do I return the R15 back to DTV? I have had the box for a little over 2 years. My stepdaughter has been "harassing" me for HDTV and this would be an inexpensive way to give her DVR and HDTV. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

grafixfreak said:


> I have question concerning this post. What is the process, if I was to purchase one of these boxes from an outside vendor other than DTV and use it to replace another box (R15)? Do I return the R15 back to DTV? I have had the box for a little over 2 years. My stepdaughter has been "harassing" me for HDTV and this would be an inexpensive way to give her DVR and HDTV. Thanks for your help.


If you deactivate it, they would want it back. However, assuming that your stepdaughter lives with you and this is on the same account, you can simply add the new box and move the old one to her room. This also assumes that you are doing your own cabling. If you want a free install and move from DirecTV, I think you have to order through them.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks. yea I would just want to replace R15 box that she has with one that does HD and DVR-like the one discussed here-R22. Would I need a new card or should the new box have a card with it? Sorry for all the questions....Just want to do my research before I decide to do this.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Huskie_2009 said:


> I already did and got a message that it could take 4 - 6 weeks to receive them. Someone said they tried that link and never received them, someone else said they did receive them. I wanted to try the phone approach to see if it was faster.
> 
> I just tried :lol: It didn't work. *Maybe I should have said my current ones for my HR22 were broken?*


Absolutely. I would just ask for some spares for the HR22. I asked months ago for spares for my HR20 and I recieved them within 2 days free of charge. Call back and ask agin.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

daveriv said:


> Would my downside assessment be accurate - i.e. if I got an R22 and for some reason it needed replacing it could be replaced with an SD DVR that isn't HD capable? If so, might be worth the $50 to ensure that wouldn't happen.





Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes that is completely possible.


I have to disagree with you on that Stuart (I'm allowed to do that, right? :lol.

DirecTV's policy on replacing a defective receiver is to replace it with one of like capabilities. Although prior to the R22/HD, DirecTV could make the argument that they are replacing an SD-DVR with an SD-DVR, I don't think they can make that argument anymore. The R22 is an HD-DVR when HD access is on the account. Thus, if it were to be replaced, it would need to be replaced with an HD-DVR.

Now if the subscriber does not have HD access, I think the issue is a little more muddy. My argument in that case is that the R22 and the R15/R16 do not have similar capabilities. While they are both SD-DVR's, the R22 is capable of boat load of feartures that the R15/R16 cannot perform.

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

joshjr said:


> It will me interesting to see if that limit has been removed. I just figured that since the R22 was not introduced as a HD DVR this would just be a draw back from D* to encourage you to get a HD DVR instead. 50 hours of HD is not enough for me as is but less then that would not work for me but would for the kids though.
> 
> I just hate to see a bunch of people hop on this if that is truly the case. We would see alot of people disappointed in the storage of HD for the R22. That being said I guess the talks of an external would pick up again. I hope its a full 50 hours of HD and 200 SD though as I am really thinking about getting one.


I think the reason for the same 100 hour limit on SD as opposed to HD doubling is due to the fact that almost all SD content from DirecTV is still delivered as legacy MPEG-2 on Ku band as it has since DirecTV's near inception in '94.

If SD content were using MPEG-4 AVC (expected sometime in the future) as with HD content on Ka band you would see a likewise doubling in recording capacity for any given size HDD.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

grafixfreak said:


> Thanks. yea I would just want to replace R15 box that she has with one that does HD and DVR-like the one discussed here-R22. Would I need a new card or should the new box have a card with it? Sorry for all the questions....Just want to do my research before I decide to do this.


You got the right idea. Order the R22 online or pick it up at a local retailer and then activate it and deactivate the other reciever. It should have the access card with it already. Sounds like it would work great for you.


----------



## brian461oia (Nov 15, 2008)

Well if you don't wanna wait for the BBC's you can always go this route.

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SUP-2400&xzoom=Large#xview

Of course if you ganna do that might as well pay the difference and order and HR23 from them

Its 137.92 total to order the R22 and two BBC's from them. Its 33.93 total to get two BBC's from them.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This just started .. I think yesterday was the first day, but I'm not 100% sure. It may take a little time to filter down.

If you have SWM, you do not need BBCs and the CSR information is correct. However, if you do not have SWM, you will need BBCs as it will not work properly without them.



Huskie_2009 said:


> You ready for this?
> 
> I just got off the phone with a CSR.
> He had me on hold to check on this with Corporate because this is something new that just happened.
> ...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

joshjr said:


> It will me interesting to see if that limit has been removed. I just figured that since the R22 was not introduced as a HD DVR this would just be a draw back from D* to encourage you to get a HD DVR instead. 50 hours of HD is not enough for me as is but less then that would not work for me but would for the kids though.
> 
> I just hate to see a bunch of people hop on this if that is truly the case. We would see alot of people disappointed in the storage of HD for the R22. That being said I guess the talks of an external would pick up again. I hope its a full 50 hours of HD and 200 SD though as I am really thinking about getting one.


When I first got my R22, a few of us computed the amount of storage and we worked it out to be 200 hrs of SD. That is also what is in the First Look (which is available via link on the bottom of the first page of this thread). As far as I can tell, I've had over 100 hours of programming stored and have never been more than 60% full.

- Merg


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> I think the reason for the same 100 hour limit on SD as opposed to HD doubling is due to the fact that almost all SD content from DirecTV is still delivered as legacy MPEG-2 on Ku band as it has since DirecTV's near inception in '94.
> 
> *If SD content were using MPEG-4 AVC (expected sometime in the future) as with HD content on Ka band you would see a likewise doubling in recording capacity for any given size HDD*.


I guess I dont understand. If its the same HDD and they are just different reciever models but recordingthe same channels wouldnt that make one think that they should do the same thing as in both record 200 hours of SD content unless like it was earlier reported it was locked for some reason?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The Merg said:


> When I first got my R22, a few of us computed the amount of storage and we worked it out to be 200 hrs of SD. That is also what is in the First Look (which is available via link on the bottom of the first page of this thread). As far as I can tell, I've had over 100 hours of programming stored and have never been more than 60% full.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks. That makes sence and makes me feel alot better about possibly doing this for my kids room.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The Merg said:


> DirecTV's policy on replacing a defective receiver is to replace it with one of like capabilities. Although prior to the R22/HD, DirecTV could make the argument that they are replacing an SD-DVR with an SD-DVR, I don't think they can make that argument anymore. The R22 is an HD-DVR when HD access is on the account. Thus, if it were to be replaced, it would need to be replaced with an HD-DVR.


In theory, I'd say you are correct. In practice, I wonder how soon, and how many of, the CSRs will understand that this is a HD receiver even though it has no "H" in the model number.

I think it could be very difficult getting it replaced with an HD DVR, but I'd love to be wrong.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> In theory, I'd say you are correct. In practice, I wonder how soon, and how many of, the CSRs will understand that this is a HD receiver even though it has no "H" in the model number.
> 
> I think it could be very difficult getting it replaced with an HD DVR, but I'd love to be wrong.


That's my concern...especially since I wouldn't be getting the receiver from Directv but from a 3rd party.

It probably isn't that big a deal if the unit is stable, but Murphy's Law states...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As far as I know the CSRs will have the resources to see that an R22 can do HD, but I understand that sometimes there is a learning curve.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> This just started .. I think yesterday was the first day, but I'm not 100% sure. It may take a little time to filter down.
> 
> If you have SWM, you do not need BBCs and the CSR information is correct. However, if you do not have SWM, you will need BBCs as it will not work properly without them.


Can the first post in this topic be edited to include all that has been said repeatedly in this topic? 

No SWM here.

So that leaves me playing the CSR roulette game until I can find one that knows this or I can convince one to just send me two BBCs


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

joshjr said:


> I guess I dont understand. If its the same HDD and they are just different reciever models but recordingthe same channels wouldnt that make one think that they should do the same thing as in both record 200 hours of SD content unless like it was earlier reported it was locked for some reason?





joshjr said:


> Thanks. That makes sence and makes me feel alot better about possibly doing this for my kids room.


OK;

But whatever the SD recording capacity the same principle applies. If both HD (as with the remaining legacy HD channels 70-79) and SD are recorded in MPEG-2 they would each have one given recording capacity. However if the HD material is recorded in MPEG-4 (as with almost all channels on Ka band) the HD recording capacity would approximately double whereas the SD limit would remain the same for any given HDD size since SD remains in MPEG-2.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> OK;
> 
> But whatever the SD recording capacity the same principle applies. If both HD (as with the remaining legacy HD channels 70-79) and SD are recorded in MPEG-2 they would each have one given recording capacity. However if the HD material is recorded in MPEG-4 (as with almost all channels on Ka band) the HD recording capacity would approximately double whereas the SD limit would remain the same for any given HDD size since SD remains in MPEG-2.


Well, there are markets where SD is in MPEG-4 format. Going by that logic then, I assume the R22 would then hold 400 hrs of SD in those markets. I'm in an MPEG2 SD market and get 200 hrs of SD. Although I understand the logic, I'm not sure if that's exactly how it works.

- Merg


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> OK;
> 
> But whatever the SD recording capacity the same principle applies. If both HD (as with the remaining legacy HD channels 70-79) and SD are recorded in MPEG-2 they would each have one given recording capacity. However if the HD material is recorded in MPEG-4 (as with almost all channels on Ka band) the HD recording capacity would approximately double whereas the SD limit would remain the same for any given HDD size since SD remains in MPEG-2.


I guess I just dont get the difference. The R22 and the HR20 both record SD channel 290 in SD. The R22 should not take more space to recored the exact same channel as the HR20 at the same time in another room. Thats why I was hoping the R22 had the 200 hour SD and 50 hour HD cap like the HR series. Thats appears to be correct and they are pretty much the same. That being said I guess it pretty much makes the R22 a HR21.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

One benefit to look at in regards to picking up an R22 as opposed to an HR2x receiver is if you currently do not have HD service, but are looking to upgrade down the road. In doing so, you get the benefits of the HR2x receivers, do not have to pay to upgrade to a new receiver when you finally get HD service, and in getting the R22 you are not required to sign-up for HD service when you activate the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

The R22 has 200 hours of SD recording space. My friend has well over 100 hours of movies on his since he first got it. From what I have noticed it takes about two hours of SD content to move a percentage. When I record an hour long show of say "Late Night with Jimmy Fallon" it takes up more recording space. My local channels are in MPEG 4 always because I am in a local 72 swap market. 

I remember reading on the box of the R22 just after it was installed at my friends house that it was only 100 hours. That is completely wrong because he has well over 100 hours recorded. So I know for a fact that the R22 has much more recording space compared to my old R15. So if the R22 has a 320GB hard drive like the HR21. It would be able to record the same amount of content either SD or HD. I think the R22 has just made way to much confusion by being locked to SD. Even the documentation on it is wrong because its meant to be an SD DVR. It has no similarities to the R15 or R16 whatsoever. It is in fact an HR series DVR and is a completely capable MPEG 4 receiver.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

When I was using my R22-200 in my master bedroom, I intentionally filled it nearly all the way up with a variety of programming (lots of movies, lots of syndicated sitcoms and dramas, a few sporting events). I then added up the reported program lengths and interpolated based on the percentage of free space shown. In my case, for my pattern of usage, it came to approximately 212 hours of MPEG2 SD. Last December I got another HDTV and HD DVR and moved receivers around. The R22 ended up on my older daughter's SDTV. But now that the HD features have been unlocked, my daughter will be getting a neat little LCD HDTV for her bedroom for her birthday in about two months.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> Well, there are markets where SD is in MPEG-4 format. Going by that logic then, I assume the R22 would then hold 400 hrs of SD in those markets. I'm in an MPEG2 SD market and get 200 hrs of SD. Although I understand the logic, I'm not sure if that's exactly how it works.
> 
> - Merg


And your SD recording capacity should approx. double to 400 hours in such a market. But therein lay the problem as there are very few "MPEG-4 only" local markets left (and no nationals) that are carried by DirecTV on Ka band which include stations broadcasting in SD. This is why DirecTV wants to eventually phaseout MPEG-2 altogether as is is most inefficient for satellite or any other RF transmission. However due to the heavy installed base of legacy MPEG-2 equipment (still over 50% of the subscriber base) it could take an estimated 5-6 years to migrate everyone to MPEG-4 sufficiently to eliminate MPEG-2.



joshjr said:


> I guess I just dont get the difference. The R22 and the HR20 both record SD channel 290 in SD. The R22 should not take more space to recored the exact same channel as the HR20 at the same time in another room. ...


And it does not require more space, but if the SD were transmitted in MPEG-4 (which it is not of course) it would only require approx. half the recording space on the drive is what I'm saying.



> ...Thats why I was hoping the R22 had the 200 hour SD and 50 hour HD cap like the HR series. Thats appears to be correct and they are pretty much the same. That being said I guess it pretty much makes the R22 a HR21.


Yes, but it is actually an approx. 25 hour HD recording capacity for MPEG-2 signals such as the legacy HD channels currently on 70-79 or OTA and a 200 hour limit for MPEG-2 SD channels.

On the other extreme for MPEG-4 it would be ~50 hours for HD and 400 hours for SD, except as I pointed out there are extremely few SD MPEG-4 sources.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes, but it is actually an approx. 25 hour HD recording capacity for MPEG-2 signals such as the legacy HD channels currently on 70-79 or OTA and a 200 hour limit for MPEG-2 SD channels.
> 
> On the other extreme for MPEG-4 it would be ~50 hours for HD and 400 hours for SD, except as I pointed out there are extremely few SD MPEG-4 sources.


I think I got it... Basically, when they spout how much recording time you have they are displaying it as MPEG2 SD and MPEG4 HD, thus you get the 200/50 hr times.

I guess I just assumed that they were providing the information using the same standard for both SD and HD.

Thanks,
Merg


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

joshjr said:


> Is there a reason why D*'s website says it will only hold 100 hours of SD content then? I was basing my assumption off that not actual HDD size. It dont really make sence to have the same size HDD and be able to record less.
> 
> View attachment 19513


I know my R22-200 can store WAY over 100 hrs. I'm SD only


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Is there a reason why D*'s website says it will only hold 100 hours of SD content then? I was basing my assumption off that not actual HDD size. It dont really make sence to have the same size HDD and be able to record less.
> 
> View attachment 19513


Okay, I just looked at your attachment. I believe that info is about the R15/R16 and not the R22. The heading of the page is for the SD-DVR and while the R22 is a SD-DVR, it's kinda like the banished step-child of SD-DVR's in the DirecTV family.

- Merg


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Take a look at this pic I found of the actual box of the R22. I remember reading this same thing on the R22 when my friend had his installed. When mine was installed it was just in a brown box. You can pretty clearly see on the box it says up to 100 hours of recording time. 

:lol: I just thought it was funny that even directv didnt know how much recording time it will do. I know for a fact that the three R22s I have personally been around and used. That they all record much more then 100 hours of SD content.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HRJustin said:


> Take a look at this pic I found of the actual box of the R22. I remember reading this same thing on the R22 when my friend had his installed. When mine was installed it was just in a brown box. You can pretty clearly see on the box it says up to 100 hours of recording time.
> 
> :lol: I just thought it was funny that even directv didnt know how much recording time it will do. I know for a fact that the three R22s I have personally been around and used. That they all record much more then 100 hours of SD content.


Was there anything printed on the box that identified it as an R22? I'm guessing that they just used the box from the R15/R16 since it stated it was a SD-DVR.

- Merg


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

It was from an R22 that picture was from an ebay listing I will PM you the link if you wish. it was the only picture of the box I could find. The other pictures on the auction clearly have the look of the R22 on the side rather then an R15 or R16. As I have said though I also clearly remember reading that very same thing on the R22 box that was left by the installer at my friends house.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> .... But now that the HD features have been unlocked, my daughter will be getting a neat *little* LCD HDTV for her bedroom for her birthday in about two months.


But I suppose since she's stepping up to HD, as with most, your daughter would be quite interested in exactly how "little" in the above expression (for screen size) do you have in mind...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> But I suppose since she's stepping up to HD, as with most, your daughter would be quite interested in exactly how "little" in the above expression (for screen size) do you have in mind...


Anything under 46" is little.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

As I suspected, the R22 will need the BBCs.

I removed the old multi-switch from the R22 cables and reran the sat setup.
It came up with an 18" round dish again but I changed it to the Slimline 3 to continue.

It refused see the 99 and 103 sats without the BBCs.

I'll be making another phone call.


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

So, after the new software, can someone who has an R22, and does NOT have HD access on their account, crop/stretch the display and change pillar box bar colors, or are those options still blocked?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tech_1438 said:


> So, after the new software, can someone who has an R22, and does NOT have HD access on their account, crop/stretch the display and change pillar box bar colors, or are those options still blocked?


you need hd access for hd channels.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

dorfd1 said:


> you need hd access for hd channels.


Which has NOTHING to do with his question - & which I would like to know as well...


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

pyatta said:


> Would someone be willing to PM me and help me understand if my dish system is setup to turn HD on and have it start working on my R22's.
> 
> I had a friend own a place that had a "hd system", so i was able to get the dish and other parts from him.


Before I log into directv and waste $10, is my current setup HD capable once the software update hits the r22

1 - 15" round for locals ( 72.5 )
1 - slimline ( i think 3lnb, couldn't find a pic online for 101 ) 
1 - Zinwell MS6X8WB DIRECTV Wide Band 6x8 Multi-Switch
1 - R22 ( 1 in storage too )
1 - R15

Thank you!


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

dorfd1 said:


> you need hd access for hd channels.


I understand that.

Prior to the update, the only option availlable was TV ratio. The TV Resolutions and Video tabs (Native, Screen Format, Bar Color) were grayed out and inaccessible. A pain for 72.5 transition customers with gray bars on their MPEG4 local feeds and no way to crop the picture or even change the color of the bars.

I understand that these options are all opened up IF you HAVE HD access.

My question is:

Are the TV Resolutions and Video tabs accessible if you DO NOT have HD access, or do they continue to be grayed out?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> I understand that.
> 
> Prior to the update, the only option availlable was TV ratio. The TV Resolutions and Video tabs (Native, Screen Format, Bar Color) were grayed out and inaccessible. A pain for 72.5 transition customers with gray bars on their MPEG4 local feeds and no way to crop the picture or even change the color of the bars.
> 
> ...


The box is still locked down if you do not have HD access on your account.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pyatta said:


> Before I log into directv and waste $10, is my current setup HD capable once the software update hits the r22
> 
> 1 - 15" round for locals ( 72.5 )
> 1 - slimline ( i think 3lnb, couldn't find a pic online for 101 )
> ...


If you add HD access to your account, DirecTV will roll a truck out at no cost to upgrade your dish to be HD capable, if necessary. And depending on where you are in Iowa, you may be eligible for a swap out of your R15 for a MPEG4 receiver. In that case, they would replace it with an HD-DVR.

- Merg


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

sorry, not being specific enough, the truck might be coming in 3 weeks because I am moving, maybe not to directv though.... 

in the next 3 weeks is my current setup enough? I am assuming the answer is no based on your responses.


----------



## jrlt (Aug 27, 2009)

What is a BBC?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

jrlt said:


> What is a BBC?


A B-Band Converter. BBCs are necessary for R22, HR20, HR21 and HR22 receivers WHICH ARE NOT CONNECTED TO AN SWM LNB OR SWM8 to receive signals from part of the Ka spectrum called the "B-Band." This means all channels broadcast from the Directv 10 and 11 satellites.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

pyatta said:


> in the next 3 weeks is my current setup enough? I am assuming the answer is no based on your responses.


Yes, as long as you have BBC's on the R22...


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

So I currently have a HR21 that is so slow. Since this is based off that one is this also a slow box? My other boxes are HR20's which seem fine.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

This is my understanding then, on reading these posts.

Because I have HD access for another receiver in the house, hence, 10.99 per month, when the software download takes place my R22 will in essence become an HD DVR. I will then have access on the R22 to the HD screen that will allow me to crop those stupid grey lines that many of us have screamed about. And... we will also have access to the HD versions of the national channels. And furthermore, once we upgrade that TV, all we need is an HDMI cable and we will have HD on that TV.

Do I have that all correct?

Finally, assuming all the above is correct, the software release has not yet hit my portion of Iowa as I do not have access to that HD screen yet. Which then begs the question, when? I have not paid much attention to past software releases other then I have read about rolling dates.

Does anybody know if there is a pattern of dates and locations of software release? Is it daily, weekly, monthly? Is it sweeping from east to west, west to east or any other pattern? Do we know who is next and when? 

I am assuming a forced software download would not work, correct?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Tech_1438 said:


> So, after the new software, can someone who has an R22, and does NOT have HD access on their account, crop/stretch the display and change pillar box bar colors, or are those options still blocked?


No. The R22 without HD access continues to work as it did before.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Balestrom said:


> This is my understanding then, on reading these posts.
> 
> Because I have HD access for another receiver in the house, hence, 10.99 per month, when the software download takes place my R22 will in essence become an HD DVR. I will then have access on the R22 to the HD screen that will allow me to crop those stupid grey lines that many of us have screamed about. And... we will also have access to the HD versions of the national channels. And furthermore, once we upgrade that TV, all we need is an HDMI cable and we will have HD on that TV.
> 
> ...


You are correct on your assumptions.

As for the software update, you just need to be patient. It will get to your receiver when it gets to your receiver. Generally, the releases move from the west to the east, but there are always exceptions to the rule.

- Merg


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Balestrom said:


> This is my understanding then, on reading these posts.
> 
> Because I have HD access for another receiver in the house, hence, 10.99 per month, when the software download takes place my R22 will in essence become an HD DVR. I will then have access on the R22 to the HD screen that will allow me to crop those stupid grey lines that many of us have screamed about. And... we will also have access to the HD versions of the national channels. And furthermore, once we upgrade that TV, all we need is an HDMI cable and we will have HD on that TV.
> 
> ...


You haven't mentioned this in your assumptions so include this as well:
*You will need two (2) BBCs (B-Band Converters) for your R22, one for each tuner.* 
*You might need to rerun your Sat setup on the R22 to recognize your current dish to allow for HD channels on the R22.* Mine is currently set for 18" Oval because I do not have the BBCs installed.

Supposedly these are free from DirecTv. but they told me yesterday that my R22 does not need them. I checked this myself last night and in fact it does need the BBCs. It even tells me on the screen during Sat Setup that I need them whenever I choose the Slimline 3 dish type. I do NOT have SWM.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Huskie_2009 said:


> Supposedly these are free from DirecTv. but they told me yesterday that my R22 does not need them. I checked this myself last night and in fact it does need the BBCs. It even tells me on the screen during Sat Setup that I need them whenever I choose the Slimline 3 dish type. I do NOT have SWM.


You will definitely need BBC's for the R22 when used with HD service. The R22 is the same as the HR21 and thus has the same requirements as the HR21.

Not disagreeing with you, just reiterating the point.

- Merg


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't seen in any of the posts whether this is a CE release or something that can be done by forcing a software update on RBR.

I just recently added another HDTV and had D* send me a HR23 while I already had a R22 (which I moved to the bedroom). Does anyone know how long you have to return a receiver to D* and will I need an HD receiver to make use of MRV in my bedroom? Thanks.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Balestrom said:


> This is my understanding then, on reading these posts.
> 
> Because I have HD access for another receiver in the house, hence, 10.99 per month, when the software download takes place my R22 will in essence become an HD DVR. I will then have access on the R22 to the HD screen that will allow me to crop those stupid grey lines that many of us have screamed about. And... we will also have access to the HD versions of the national channels. *And furthermore, once we upgrade that TV, all we need is an HDMI cable and we will have HD on that TV.*
> 
> ...


Just one other minor correction, you need not use HDMI connection when you upgrade your set to an HD model assuming of course that your new HDTV has component inputs as all that I've seen do have at least one set.

You may use the component outputs from the R22/with HD as well.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

msoldan said:


> I haven't seen in any of the posts whether this is a CE release or something that can be done by forcing a software update on RBR.
> 
> I just recently added another HDTV and had D* send me a HR23 while I already had a R22 (which I moved to the bedroom). Does anyone know how long you have to return a receiver to D* and will I need an HD receiver to make use of MRV in my bedroom? Thanks.


This is a National Release version of the software and not a CE release (hence the reason this thread is in the DirecTV Plus HD-DVR forum). You cannot force a download of a NR. When your receiver is authorized by DirecTV it will download it.

Regarding your receiver question, as long as you have not activated the receiver you can return it within 30 days. After 30 days, DirecTV can charge you an inactivation fee. Once you activate the receiver, if leased, you will extend your commitment for 2 years and will not be able to get your upfront lease fee.

The R22 will work just like an HR21 since you have HD service.

- Merg


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses!

I am pretty sure we have BBC. I believe it was when we sent the R22... they provided us with connectors that go between the cables and plug ins on the DVR. 

The HDMI vs component was just sure laziness on my part. :grin:

So regarding the National Releases.... I take it, there is not an established standard practice regarding roll out time frames (weekly schedule vs a monthly schedule?)


----------



## msoldan (Apr 8, 2009)

The Merg said:


> This is a National Release version of the software and not a CE release (hence the reason this thread is in the DirecTV Plus HD-DVR forum). You cannot force a download of a NR. When your receiver is authorized by DirecTV it will download it.
> 
> Regarding your receiver question, as long as you have not activated the receiver you can return it within 30 days. After 30 days, DirecTV can charge you an inactivation fee. Once you activate the receiver, if leased, you will extend your commitment for 2 years and will not be able to get your upfront lease fee.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies. Sorry, my last question wasn't clear. If I can return the new HR23, I only need a non-dvr receiver for my bedroom. I have a HR21 in the living room and a R22 in the basement. If I want to use MRV in my bedroom, will the bedroom receiver have to be HD capable to watch shows recorded on the other 2 receivers?


----------



## aldamon (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the Newegg tip guys. New HD-DVR for less than $100 shipped.

How hard is it to run/connect your own second line with bare coax? When I was upgraded to an HD-DVR in the living room, the installer drove away without his box of coax so I'm good there. :lol:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

msoldan said:


> Thanks for the replies. Sorry, my last question wasn't clear. If I can return the new HR23, I only need a non-dvr receiver for my bedroom. I have a HR21 in the living room and a R22 in the basement. If I want to use MRV in my bedroom, will the bedroom receiver have to be HD capable to watch shows recorded on the other 2 receivers?


If you have an R22 and HD service, the R22 will automatically act like an HD-DVR, whether it is hooked to an SD or HD TV. You can then go in and tell it to hide HD channels if you are hooked to a SD TV. Since the R22 will be MRV capable when that feature is released, you'll be fine with that in your bedroom.

As for having a non-DVR receiver, I do not believe the D1x series receivers are going to be MRV capable. I believe that push is currently for the H2x receivers. Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong there. That being said, if you have HD service, you might be better off getting an HD recevier for your SD TV instead of a SD receiver. Most people will tell you that the HD receiver to a SD TV provides a better picture than the SD receiver will give you.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The D1x receivers will not be MRV capable as they do not support the networking technology involved. As for MRV on the H21/H23 series, that seems to be something to look forward to in the future.


----------



## bert213 (Jan 6, 2009)

OK, been away from the site for awhile...

attempted to force this a half-hour ago...no go...

I'm in the Middle Tennessee area...still pulling down the 0312 release.

I seem to vaguely remember a 'window of opportunity' for downloading releases? Beginning at 11pm-until the wee-hours of the morning?

Please advise.

BTW, I have a R22-200.


----------



## K20A (Sep 4, 2009)

So how do you recieve this update, via the internet or the reciever will automatically update


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Updates come from the satellite when DirecTV authorizes your receiver to get it.


----------



## K20A (Sep 4, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> Updates come from the satellite when DirecTV authorizes your receiver to get it.


thanx

I already have an R22-100 with an hdmi connection.

So my question is?

Once I Get the Update I Have to Get the BBcs adapters and purchase 10.99 
HD service in order for the reciever to show. 720p and 1080i resolution(HD)?

THank YOu


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, K20A! :welcome_s

Yes, you will need at least the HD access ($10.99 monthly) and BBCs. (Assuming you already have an HD dish, if not, DIRECTV will likely install that for you.)

Cheers,
Tom


K20A said:


> thanx
> 
> I already have an R22-100 with an hdmi connection.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zerxer (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi. First of all just wanted to mention I actually read through all 8 pages of this thread before I bothered to post at all.

So I just bought an HDTV for my bedroom (got delivered today!) and decided immediately I need an HD receiver for my room. Was just going to get their HD-only receiver (no DVR) for $99 but then saw this and it sounds like a great deal. I have a couple questions though that I'm confused on.

Right now, I have a standard SD receiver in my room, so there's already cable running in here. Read over and over in this thread that you need BBCs in order to access the HD. Does this mean I can use the same cable that's already in my room and just attach the BBCs to the end of it and plug it into the new receiver? I read you need to hook up two so does that mean there should be a second cable coming into your room too or do you split it?

If you do simply use the cable that's already there, then I should be able to accomplish all of this on my own without calling out a tech? And once it's hooked up, I'm not quite sure how to activate it and then deactivate the other, but I'm sure I can search that.

And finally, I assume switching equipment (through activating it and deactivating the other), it would re-extend the contract.

(by the way, I believe my dish is already the right type since we have a working HD DVR in the living room and the HD package)


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Zerxer said:


> Hi. First of all just wanted to mention I actually read through all 8 pages of this thread before I bothered to post at all.
> 
> So I just bought an HDTV for my bedroom (got delivered today!) and decided immediately I need an HD receiver for my room. Was just going to get their HD-only receiver (no DVR) for $99 but then saw this and it sounds like a great deal. I have a couple questions though that I'm confused on.
> 
> ...


Does your HD DVR in the living room have two cables or one? If it only has one then you have SMW(single wire multiswitch). If there is two then you need a second line for the second tuner to the new DVR. Each DVR has two tuners SWM allows both tuners on one line doesnt need BBCs. Two lines is legacy technology and requires BBCs. If you arent in a MPEG 4 local area you wont be guaranteed an R22 if you order directly from DirecTV. You would have to order get it from a retailer to make sure you get an R22.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

How can one be certain that the DVR from New Egg will indeed be an R22 and not one that is "equivalent" (except that it won't do HD?) I'd be nervous about that, even though the listing says R22.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> How can one be certain that the DVR from New Egg will indeed be an R22 and not one that is "equivalent" (except that it won't do HD?) I'd be nervous about that, even though the listing says R22.


I have ordered stuff from newegg before. I would say they are every bit as good as Solid Signal. I would trust them both but thats me. I did come accross one the other night called API I think. They would not gurantee the reciever to work upon arrival or replace it once it was open. I asked how I was supposed to verify it worked and that it was what I ordered if I didnt open it. That was something to worry about lol. They sounded so shady it wasnt even funny.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I have ordered stuff from newegg before. I would say they are every bit as good as Solid Signal. I would trust them both but thats me. I did come accross one the other night called API I think. They would not gurantee the reciever to work upon arrival or replace it once it was open. I asked how I was supposed to verify it worked and that it was what I ordered if I didnt open it. That was something to worry about lol. They sounded so shady it wasnt even funny.


I don't mean that they would deliberately deceive the customer, but just that since they probably won't know what is "special" about the R22, they might not see any reason to make sure that model is shipped instead of one that is supposedly equivalent.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I don't mean that they would deliberately deceive the customer, but just that since they probably won't know what is "special" about the R22, they might not see any reason to make sure that model is shipped instead of one that is supposedly equivalent.


I ordered one from NewEgg last night so I'll let you know when it arrives. If it's not an R22 it will definitely be returned.


----------



## Zerxer (Sep 4, 2009)

HRJustin said:


> Does your HD DVR in the living room have two cables or one? If it only has one then you have SMW(single wire multiswitch). If there is two then you need a second line for the second tuner to the new DVR. Each DVR has two tuners SWM allows both tuners on one line doesnt need BBCs. Two lines is legacy technology and requires BBCs. If you arent in a MPEG 4 local area you wont be guaranteed an R22 if you order directly from DirecTV. You would have to order get it from a retailer to make sure you get an R22.


It appears to only have one. Awesome. So I don't need to worry about trying to get my hands on BBCs now either? Even better. Thanks for the reply.

I'm going to be ordering off NewEgg too.. haven't had a bad experience with them _yet_.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am sure this has been asked but I can not locate the answer. Is the R22 a SWM capable receiver?


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I just found my answer and it YES it is SWM capable. Sorry for the post.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

I just jumped on the Newegg deal. Also bought a set of BBCs off ebay. Great deal. Already have HD access on account. So I should be able to install the R22 the BBCs and activate and wait for the update ?


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

I bought the R22 Wednesday morning from NewEgg and got it yesterday (very fast for standard shipping). I called D* after I ordered the R22 and told them I need one BBC since I only have one cable connection to my current DVR that is beeing replaced, that came today. The only problem is that I have not recieved the latest update to enable the HD on this reciever yet. I do have HD on my account already, just waiting


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I don't mean that they would deliberately deceive the customer, but just that since they probably won't know what is "special" about the R22, they might not see any reason to make sure that model is shipped instead of one that is supposedly equivalent.


If you order an R22 from Newegg, you'll get an R22. The issue with DirecTV is that they do not have inventory control between the CSR's and ordering system and their warehouse and HSP's. Because of this, when you place and order, it is for a style of receiver and not a specific model. Retailers that "sell" the receivers know what models they have in stock and thus can be certain of the model they "sell" you.

- Merg


----------



## lbluvhidef (Sep 23, 2006)

I got the update last night on the R22 and I had a couple of BBCs and I now have HD access on the R22. I actually borrowed it out of my daughter's room and placed it in the living room as it is black and my 2 HR20 units are silver. It matches all my other equipment in the living room. Just a pain changing all recording settings. 

I have been reading this site forever and wanted to state how much I appreciate all the things on this site. I have learned many things and it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

So one of the problems we have complained about(not being able to change the bar color from gray to black) is now corrected only if you pay to have the $10. HD Access Fee per month?.Looks like I will be seeing a gray screen when changing channels for a long time to come.:beatdeadhorse::nono2:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

The R22 w/HD does sound like a great deal. I'm assuming that adding one restarts your 2 yr commitment, correct?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> So one of the problems we have complained about(not being able to change the bar color from gray to black) is now corrected only if you pay to have the $10. HD Access Fee per month?.Looks like I will be seeing a gray screen when changing channels for a long time to come.:beatdeadhorse::nono2:


Sadly I must agree.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> The R22 w/HD does sound like a great deal. I'm assuming that adding one restarts your 2 yr commitment, correct?


Unless you find one that's "owned" which is a possibility but always check the Receiver ID# with DirecTV to verify ownership,then after you add it make sure DirecTV lists it on your bill as additional receiver not leased receiver,if you have more than one receiver you can see it on your bill.DirecTV CSRs like to try and make owned receivers leased receivers so you really have to keep on top of this.

To me it makes more sense to add an HR22 then you have a 500GB HDD not a 320GB HDD,which the R22s have.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Is it possible to add an ESATA hard drive to the R22 ?


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

ohioviper said:


> Is it possible to add an ESATA hard drive to the R22 ?


Yes, it is.


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

I called CS just to see if they had any info about the software update and one guy at tech support said he saw something that said that the R22 would recieve updates that would allow it HD capabilites starting in August. I live on near charlotte, NC and as of yet have not gotten the update. I asked him if they could manually force the update from their side, and he told me my version was the most current version (0x312) He wanted to send a tech to my house to fix the issue I just told him I would wait and call to schedule that later, with no intentions of ever calling back...obviously as a tech would not be able to fix anything. I wish there was someway to force the download I know I know just wait but waiting isn't one of my strong points when it comes to new stuff  (or in this case cool updates to my stuff)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

lazarus2297 - you've got it right, a service call would do no good at all in this case. Patience is the only thing you can go with for that update. For whatever reason, DirecTV is rolling this update out very slowly.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

carl6 said:


> For HD, you need a Slimline dish (it will have the word "Slimline" written across the face of the dish). You also need to have HD on your account in order for the R22 to work as an HD unit.
> 
> If you have an 18" round dish, or if you have the Phase III dish (which has 3 LNB's evenly spaced across the width of the LNB housing - one on the left end, one in the middle and one on the right end), that won't work for HD with the R22.


Well, I'm assuming that the AT-9 would work as well. ;-)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mhammett said:



> Well, I'm assuming that the AT-9 would work as well. ;-)


Yes the AT9 will work, but as they are no longer available, and more difficult to describe, for simplicity sake I only referred to the Slimline.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> How can one be certain that the DVR from New Egg will indeed be an R22 and not one that is "equivalent" (except that it won't do HD?) I'd be nervous about that, even though the listing says R22.


I've spent no less than $30k at NewEgg. I think you'll be okay. ;-)

I'd say I'm more leery of Solid Signal, but I'm sure someone else will have the same response I had about NewEgg.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

So is the only fault of the R22 compared to the HR receivers that it has a smaller hard drive?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mhammett said:


> So is the only fault of the R22 compared to the HR receivers that it has a smaller hard drive?


No.

The R22 has the same size harddrive as the HR20 and HR21 (320GB). The HR22 and HR23 have larger harddrives (500GB). If DirecTV truely allows all R22's to become HD receivers (as it seems they are), then there is no difference between an R22 and the HR21, of which the R22 is based off.

- Merg


----------



## tspainiv (Jul 4, 2009)

This is the R22 that newegg shows..is this the correct receiver? I thought the R22 looked just like the HR22/23?

R22 Receiver at NewEgg


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

tspainiv said:


> This is the R22 that newegg shows..is this the correct receiver? I thought the R22 looked just like the HR22/23?
> 
> R22 Receiver at NewEgg


You are correct that is the wrong image(image is an R16). The R22 looks like a black HR 2x series. I also noticed that before and wondered why. I have bought alot of stuff from newegg. They usually always have the documentation correct. They must be sending R22s though or we would have seen complaints by now :lol:.


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

I called DirecTV tech and asked if the R22 would function as a HD DVR for me. Tech said the current software update that does this is only available in the Los Angeles area and to DTV employees. 

Anyone know anything more?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

corpx said:


> I called DirecTV tech and asked if the R22 would function as a HD DVR for me. Tech said the current software update that does this is only available in the Los Angeles area and to DTV employees.
> 
> Anyone know anything more?


The new software is slowly rolling out Nationwide not just LA. Its just new most CSR dont really know much about it yet. It will take a while before the CSR will all know about the new software. Its a big software upgrade its rolling out slowly so they arnt flooded with calls with questions and problems. I think the software will be pushed more in the coming week.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

corpx said:


> I called DirecTV tech and asked if the R22 would function as a HD DVR for me. Tech said the current software update that does this is only available in the Los Angeles area and to DTV employees.
> 
> Anyone know anything more?


If you have the HD Access Fee($10.) on your account then after the software upgrade the answer should be yes.If not no.


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, we already have an HD DVR in the living room (HR22). 

I was going to have the tech install an SD Receiver box in another room, but then I found out about this and told him to take the SD box back.

The model from newegg has HDMI + Component out, right?

What about the access card if I buy the R22 from newegg? Do I have to shell out another $20 for an access card from DirecTV?


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

Another question. Does this box have to be connected to the internet or phone line to avoid additional fees?

Our HR22 box in the living room is hooked up to the internet. I was going to put the R22 in a bedroom.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

corpx said:


> Another question. Does this box have to be connected to the internet or phone line to avoid additional fees?
> 
> Our HR22 box in the living room is hooked up to the internet. I was going to put the R22 in a bedroom.


There is no added fee for not being connected.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

corpx said:


> Yes, we already have an HD DVR in the living room (HR22).
> 
> I was going to have the tech install an SD Receiver box in another room, but then I found out about this and told him to take the SD box back.
> 
> ...


Yes the R22 should have both.

If the R22 is new there should be an access card included in the box.


----------



## jcamp (Jun 27, 2006)

Just ordered a R22. My question is can I hook it up to my SD tv and get the upgraded software or do I have to hook it up to my HD tv for it to download. I can do either but it's going to be a pain to disconnect all the cables on my HR22-100
Thanks


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

jcamp said:


> Just ordered a R22. My question is can I hook it up to my SD tv and get the upgraded software or do I have to hook it up to my HD tv for it to download. I can do either but it's going to be a pain to disconnect all the cables on my HR22-100
> Thanks


It doesn't matter what type of TV the R22 is hooked to the software will still be updated. If only SD television is used the HD channels will still be viewable and look great the only thing lost is the HD resolution (720p, 1080i, 1080p) will be downconverted to 480i.


----------



## jcamp (Jun 27, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> It doesn't matter what type of TV the R22 is hooked to the software will still be updated. If only SD television is used the HD channels will still be viewable and look great the only thing lost is the HD resolution (720p, 1080i, 1080p) will be downconverted to 480i.


Thank You


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

corpx said:


> Yes, we already have an HD DVR in the living room (HR22).
> 
> I was going to have the tech install an SD Receiver box in another room, but then I found out about this and told him to take the SD box back.
> 
> The model from newegg has HDMI + Component out, right?


The R22 is the same as the HR21.

- Merg


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Good news. UPS just dropped off my R22 from Newegg. Hooked it up no BBCs yet. Set it up called activated it. Asked about the HD and was told it was only released in LA at this time. Said ok can you send me some BBcs. Yes sure . Few minutes after activation it popped up and said updating software 0x312. Sitting here waiting on the 34c


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

ohioviper said:


> Good news. UPS just dropped off my R22 from Newegg. Hooked it up no BBCs yet. Set it up called activated it. Asked about the HD and was told it was only released in LA at this time. Said ok can you send me some BBcs. Yes sure . Few minutes after activation it popped up and said updating software 0x312. Sitting here waiting on the 34c


Mine showed up today as well...just need to get my hands on 34c.

After setup and activation the time is an hour off on my receiver however - it's showing an hour earlier than it actually is. I checked the clock settings and they are accurate. Any ideas on why the clock might be off?


----------



## Zerxer (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got mine from NewEgg too. Haven't gotten any updates yet, still on 0x2 something. You don't need a phone line plugged in to get them or to get them faster right? I don't have a phone line in my bedroom.

EDIT: Okay, just got 0x312 and it at least enabled widescreen support so no more gray bars that I see.


----------



## jcamp (Jun 27, 2006)

Called Direct tonight and 2 BBC's are on there way, should be here in 2 days. R22 from Newegg will be here tomorrow.


----------



## grafixfreak (Sep 14, 2007)

If I was to order a R-22 from Newegg (or some other vendor), do I own the box or am I technically still leasing it from Directv (especially if I do do this it would replace a R-15)? 
Thanks


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Zerxer said:


> Just got mine from NewEgg too. Haven't gotten any updates yet, still on 0x2 something. You don't need a phone line plugged in to get them or to get them faster right? I don't have a phone line in my bedroom.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, just got 0x312 and it at least enabled widescreen support so no more gray bars that I see.


When I select 4:3 I get a full screen if I select wide-screen I get the gray bars am I missing something ? I'm feeding 37" LCD with composite .

The R22 from newegg is a lease.


----------



## Zerxer (Sep 4, 2009)

ohioviper said:


> When I select 4:3 I get a full screen if I select wide-screen I get the gray bars am I missing something ? I'm feeding 37" LCD with composite .
> 
> The R22 from newegg is a lease.


Not sure.. I have it on widescreen and haven't changed any other settings. I'm using a 32" connected with HDMI. It was gray when I first used it but after I shut it off and turned it back on it had gotten that update and the color changed to black. Still can't enable HD channels though.


----------



## K20A (Sep 4, 2009)

hey everyone i live in phoenix, arizona and I recieved my update today on my R22-100. 

Though i dont have my BBBc Yet, Just waiting to recive them from Direct TV.


----------



## dparisoe (Nov 14, 2007)

OK guys, I'm really wanting to order one from newegg but I want to be sure that I'll get an R22 and not some other model. Is everyone getting R22 or are they sending our R15/16 in place of an R22? 

I see that you cannot return it only exchange for similar, which really doesn't sound to good.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

dparisoe said:


> OK guys, I'm really wanting to order one from newegg but I want to be sure that I'll get an R22 and not some other model. Is everyone getting R22 or are they sending our R15/16 in place of an R22?
> 
> I see that you cannot return it only exchange for similar, which really doesn't sound to good.


I ordered an R22 from NewEgg and received an R22 from NewEgg. Hooked it up yesterday AM and got 34c last night. I'm watching HD on it right now. So yes, if you order an R22, you'll get an R22.


----------



## dparisoe (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I ordered it from newegg along with a 5 port gigabit dlink switch. If all go's well I'll have HD in the bedroom soon. I'm replacing my old SD-Directivo with a failing tuner.


----------



## Zerxer (Sep 4, 2009)

K20A said:


> hey everyone i live in phoenix, arizona and I recieved my update today on my R22-100.


I live near Philadelphia, guess I've got days to go yet til it makes its way over here. At least it's truly out of California now.

And yes I also ordered an R22 from NewEgg and got the right model.


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got my R22-100 from newegg. That's the right model, right? Its got HDMI/Component/Toslink Outs on the back.

No update though :/

My HR22, which I've had since Monday, has not updated either :/


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

corpx said:


> I just got my R22-100 from newegg. That's the right model, right? Its got HDMI/Component/Toslink Outs on the back.
> 
> No update though :/
> 
> My HR22, which I've had since Monday, has not updated either :/


It will come just wait its only a matter of time now wont be that much longer.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

dparisoe said:


> OK guys, I'm really wanting to order one from newegg but I want to be sure that I'll get an R22 and not some other model. Is everyone getting R22 or are they sending our R15/16 in place of an R22?
> 
> I see that you cannot return it only exchange for similar, which really doesn't sound to good.


I think it has been stated previously in the thread that NewEgg is quite a reputable company. If they say it's an R22, it's an R22.


----------



## dparisoe (Nov 14, 2007)

It looks like after I chatted with the people at newegg yesterday they updated the photos of the R22 receiver.


----------



## Zerxer (Sep 4, 2009)

Weird.. power went out for 5 seconds this morning and now I have gray bars again instead of black. Not even sure how I managed to get black ones after the 0x312 update but this sucks.


----------



## webdog (May 24, 2008)

I grabbed a R22-100 from newegg.com too. I just hooked it up today. It's still on the old SW v.312 though. Hopefully it updates soon. I'm in Northern California.


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

I was finally able to force an update around midnight. I now get the new updated OS with TVmail, dual play, show HD channels. It looks like locals are the only channels that are working in HD. I noticed my update is 0x034 not 0x034c. When I hit the format button I get the HD resolution is not enabled on this receiver.


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

Just tried forcing an update (4 AM CST) and still on 0312.


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Are those of you that got the new 34c firmware getting all of the HD channels or just the locals ?


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

I now have a theory that the latest release updates when forced only work at midnight. I have been forcing an update all week around 5PM with no luck. I forced one last night and it worked. I did the same thing a couple of weeks ago with the HR21 when it was released and it worked the same way at that time (midnight). When I woke up this morning I forced an update to see if I could pull down a 34c, I get the 0X312 back now. Crazy! You all should try the midnight forces, I am 2 for 2. I would try it again tonight but I am heading to the U2 concert tonight.


----------



## Zerxer (Sep 4, 2009)

How do you force an update?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

twowheelchopper said:


> I was finally able to force an update around midnight. I now get the new updated OS with TVmail, dual play, show HD channels. It looks like locals are the only channels that are working in HD. I noticed my update is 0x034 not 0x034c. When I hit the format button I get the HD resolution is not enabled on this receiver.


HD on the R22 is not currently enabled in test software. Please refer to the CE threads for more information on what might or might not happen during CE releases.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Zerxer said:


> How do you force an update?


You can force a software download by doing a reset, then at the very first blue screen pressing the 02468 buttons. However, there is normally no valid reason to do this. Your receiver will get all updates when they are ready automatically.

Please refer to the cutting edge forums for additional information on test software.


----------



## webdog (May 24, 2008)

ohioviper said:


> Are those of you that got the new 34c firmware getting all of the HD channels or just the locals ?


Good question. I "helped" my receiver update from 0312 last night to the newest 0354 software. I'm only seeing the HD locals, nothing else. I have the BBC's connected and have HD enabled on my account.

I hope this wasn't a 1-time software update to open up our subbed HD channels with version 034C. If not, I may be out of luck.


----------



## lazarus2297 (Oct 16, 2008)

since i forced the update yesterday morning (around 3am Pac time) my R22 has been showing all the HD channels just like my HR21 in the living room. I have version 0x34c since the update it changed my reciever type to* R22(with HD)/100* I have had the BBC's attached since the upgrade as well


----------



## webdog (May 24, 2008)

Wow. Sounds like I was a day late and a dollar short. :eek2:

Hopefully a new version will "fix" this issue.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

webdog said:


> Wow. Sounds like I was a day late and a dollar short. :eek2:
> 
> Hopefully a new version will "fix" this issue.


What you received was a beta version, that has a high risk of being unstable. With that version on your machine the national relelase will not load, and it may be months before another national release.

You may wish to revert to the national release. (Just force a download again during the day.)


----------



## webdog (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Doglover, will do.


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

This sucks. I was hoping to watch this weekend's CFB + Sunday Ticket (free preview) games in HD


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm down loading 34c right now.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice job


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

ohioviper said:


> I'm down loading 34c right now.


Is this a force down load?


----------



## ohioviper (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea I forced it. Happy to say I now have HD on my R22.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I've got 34C on my R22, but I'm only seeing the local HD's, no channels above 200 in HD. Is there some trick to this??


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you sure you have 34C and not just 34?


----------



## dally7777 (Nov 19, 2008)

You need to SHOW ALL CHANNELS in the DISPLAY Tab or HIDE SD DUPLICATES in the DISPLAY TAB

Then it took my machine about an hour an a half to publish all the HD Channels to my R22. Then I had to go in and set them to be on My Favorites, but it did take some time.....


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

syphix said:


> I've got 34C on my R22, but I'm only seeing the local HD's, no channels above 200 in HD. Is there some trick to this??


I had this sane problem this AM. I did an unplug reboot, and now I have everything


----------



## sswheeler (Aug 27, 2008)

Just forced mine and am now getting it. Don't know if I was in line to get it and I was being inpatient or what. But it is downloading on my R22 and my HR 21!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

treecastle said:


> I had this sane problem this AM. I did an unplug reboot, and now I have everything


Sounds like an INSANE problem to me.... :lol:


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

Just forced (6:30PM CST) and got it on all 3 boxes!


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

8:25pm EST in NW Ohio. Forced a download on my R22-100 receiver and got it. Map updated.


----------



## corpx (Sep 7, 2009)

usnret said:


> 8:25pm EST in NW Ohio. Forced a download on my R22-100 receiver and got it. Map updated.


Map says dont update if you got it by forcing! :lol:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh dear, does this mean that I will loose it??  I thought that "forcing it" didn't really matter cause it wouldn't work if your receiver was not already selected. I shall beat my left oldest toe then.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DirecTV is capable of releasing software in many different ways. It can be done nationwide to all receivers at once. It can be done to one single receiver. It can be a phased release by geographic region or time zone.

The current rollout of 34c is phased geographically. What that means is you can't get it, even by forcing it, until it has been released in your area. Once it is released in your area, you should get it automatically within a day or two.

Once you have the latest, or current, national release (even if you forced it), you should not lose it (until it is replaced by a subsequent newer version).


----------



## jcamp (Jun 27, 2006)

Got mine this morning at 3.22 am southeastern New York. HR 22 and R 22. I'm so happy I could s--t.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I got mine this morning on my R-22.


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

I currently have an R22 & R15, thus no HD receiver. My R22 got the upgrade this morning, but I cannot add HD service online, phone, or the CSR I talked too. I keep getting that my system cannot display HD content.

Am I missing something here? I am restarting the R22 as I type.

After restart, verified I have 34c. Also, the options to "unhide hd" channels is still out of focus.

Update: I guess their system did not recognize my receiver as having the update yet, thus I have to wait another 48hrs or so in order for a ticket to get resolved. I can taste it.....

Update2: How come this site can know about this but no one at directv has a clue?!?!!? This is frustrating, moving to a new house shortly, so I dont need to be on the phone arguing with CSR's!


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

pyatta said:


> I currently have an R22 & R15, thus no HD receiver. My R22 got the upgrade this morning, but I cannot add HD service online, phone, or the CSR I talked too. I keep getting that my system cannot display HD content.
> 
> Am I missing something here? I am restarting the R22 as I type.
> 
> ...


Unless Directv's computer system shows that you have the correct dish to receive HD programming, they cannot add HD access to your account.


----------



## pyatta (Nov 9, 2005)

Ahhhh.... i did install the dish w/out directv... thanks, now i just need to figure out how to update that info.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

pyatta said:


> Ahhhh.... i did install the dish w/out directv... thanks, now i just need to figure out how to update that info.


If you installed an older non-Slimline dish, you need to get a Slimline of some kind. Directv generally doesn't install Slimlines without upgrading receivers at the same time. If you installed a Slimline dish yourself (as I did  ), you will need to talk to someone who can update your account.

I installed my Slimline as best I could using one of my aging DirecTiVos, maxing out signal strength using on-screen readings for 101/110/119. Directv said my free-with-commitment HD-DVR would have to be delivered by an installer, then activated when he signed off on a correct install.

Sure enough, two days later the technician brought me my receiver, gave me 2 BBC's after confirming I had a Slimline5 dish w/no SWM (just on my say-so, he never looked at the dish) and gave me his cellphone # to call when I was ready to activate it. He had to call Directv himself in order to get properly credited for the installation and to sign-off that the correct dish had been installed.

After getting it activated I tweaked my alignment using some tips the tech gave me. Now all proper transponder readings are solidly in the 90+ range and I am giving serious thought to replacing my other DirecTiVo with an R22.
The only thing better than HD is more HD


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

My friends R22-100 and the R22-100 at my house both got updated last night. Im not sure about my friends second R22 but I assume it was also updated last night. I am in northern Michigan near the traverse city area.


----------



## krogers49 (Dec 18, 2006)

Both my HR20-700 and R22 received the update early Tuesday morning. Now just have to wait for the BBC's for the R22.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

FYI - I contacted D* via email regarding getting BBCs for my upgraded R22s (with HD). 

Email response Thanks for writing. I personally reviewed your account and I have verified that you do not need BBCs at this time thus, DIRECTV is unable to honor your request.

Thanks again for writing.
DIRECTV Customer Service

So I called Tech support and she said "absolutely" I will send them out today. I hope you enjoy your new upgraded R22s. 

Very nice and helpful CSR!


----------



## Zerxer (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot to post here. I also got mine early Tuesday morning (before 4am), near Philadelphia. Seems like almost everyone got it on Tuesday finally.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

What Software Version must I have for the HD to work on my R22-100??


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> What Software Version must I have for the HD to work on my R22-100??


034c but you need to have HD Access already on your account before the software upgrade.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Unless Directv's computer system shows that you have the correct dish to receive HD programming, they cannot add HD access to your account.


It's based on receivers not on the dish. Activating a HD receiver requires HD access no matter what dish you have.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have 034c on my R22-100. And I purchased the HD Access about an hour ago, and I am still NOT seeing HD on my receiver. All the HD options are still grayed out? I tried doing a force update afterward, and that still didn't work.

What should I do? Why isn't this working?

I have a slimline 5 Dish and I have BBC's also.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> I have 034c on my R22-100. And I purchased the HD Access about an hour ago, and I am still NOT seeing HD on my receiver. All the HD options are still grayed out? I tried doing a force update afterward, and that still didn't work.
> 
> What should I do? Why isn't this working?
> 
> I have a slimline 5 Dish and I have BBC's also.


So you added HD Access after your R22-100 received 034c? if that is correct?,that is the problem,you needed to have HD Access before the software upgrade.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

sundude90 said:


> I have 034c on my R22-100. And I purchased the HD Access about an hour ago, and I am still NOT seeing HD on my receiver. All the HD options are still grayed out? I tried doing a force update afterward, and that still didn't work.
> 
> What should I do? Why isn't this working?
> 
> I have a slimline 5 Dish and I have BBC's also.


Have you unhid HD duplicates in the menu?



Jhon69 said:


> So you added HD Access after your R22-100 received 034c? if that is correct?,that is the problem,you needed to have HD Access before the software upgrade.


This is not correct.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> Have you unhid HD duplicates in the menu?
> 
> This is not correct.


I can't even change the setting to unhide Duplicates. So do you have to already have the HD package before getting the update or not? I tried re-downloading it, by doing a force download.

Josh


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

If I am incorrect then please explain how to change the R22-100 into an HR21-100 after software upgrade 034c?

You can just PM Josh you don't have to tell everybody.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> I have 034c on my R22-100. And I purchased the HD Access about an hour ago, and I am still NOT seeing HD on my receiver. All the HD options are still grayed out? I tried doing a force update afterward, and that still didn't work.
> 
> What should I do? Why isn't this working?
> 
> I have a slimline 5 Dish and I have BBC's also.





sundude90 said:


> I can't even change the setting to unhide Duplicates. So do you have to already have the HD package before getting the update or not? I tried re-downloading it, by doing a force download.
> 
> Josh


Josh contact DirecTV Tech Support see if they can help you.


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

I need help with my settings now that I have received the new software version 034c on my r22 100. I have an SD tv only and I can change the settings for resolutions and screen things but I've screwed it up royally. I use to have just gray bars, but now I got rid of the bars, but the the people look deformed.

Native on or off?
Hide HD channels?
resolutions? 480i, 480p, etc.?
Crop, letterbox?

Thank you guys so much for always helping.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

oscar madison said:


> I need help with my settings now that I have received the new software version 034c on my r22 100. I have an SD tv only and I can change the settings for resolutions and screen things but I've screwed it up royally. I use to have just gray bars, but now I got rid of the bars, but the the people look deformed.
> 
> Native on or off?
> Hide HD channels?
> ...


Native OFF
Hide HD channels
screen format letterbox
resolution 480i for s-video/AV connections/480p for component and HDMI
TV ratio:4:3

These are the settings on my R22-100 without HD.except resolution is locked at 480p


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> It's based on receivers not on the dish. Activating a HD receiver requires HD access no matter what dish you have.


I was told by Directv's rep that since I only had an old 101 dish I needed to have an HD compatible dish noted on my account before they would activate an HD receiver. She said they would install the dish for free before the tech activated my free HD DVR.

I told them I had already setup my own Slimline 5 and just needed the DVR shipped. They replied that a tech had to sign off on a proper HD dish install for their records when he delivered my DVR, and after that any receivers I needed could be drop shipped straight to me without an installer.

All this leads me to believe that they keep track of what dish you have, and that before they send you any equipment it has to be compatible with the equipment they have on listed on your file.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

spanishannouncetable said:


> I was told by Directv's rep that since I only had an old 101 dish I needed to have an HD compatible dish noted on my account before they would activate an HD receiver. She said they would install the dish for free before the tech activated my free HD DVR.
> 
> I told them I had already setup my own Slimline 5 and just needed the DVR shipped. They replied that a tech had to sign off on a proper HD dish install for their records when he delivered my DVR, and after that any receivers I needed could be drop shipped straight to me without an installer.
> 
> All this leads me to believe that they keep track of what dish you have, and that before they send you any equipment it has to be compatible with the equipment they have on listed on your file.


The system does have to know if you have a HD dish but it's not required for HD Access to be on the account just the active receiver. Without the system knowing if you have a slimline dish it will never prompt to drop ship a receiver if you chose to upgrade another receiver later on.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

sundude90 said:


> I can't even change the setting to unhide Duplicates. So do you have to already have the HD package before getting the update or not? I tried re-downloading it, by doing a force download.
> 
> Josh


If HD Access is not on the account then you will not have the option of the HD menu's. You do not have to have HD access on the account prior to the download or that means most people as of today are not eligible to convert theirs later on.

Is your R-22 going to be your first HD receiver on the account?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you have HD on your account (an active HD receiver that is currently working with HD), then try refreshing services on your R22 (from the DirecTV website). That is not the same thing as downloading software. Or call and ask a CSR to refresh services for you (don't need to get into any discussion about the R22 or SD or HD).

Although you do not need them to get HD functions working, you will need to add b-band converters to your R22 in order to get all of the HD channels (unless you have SWM).


----------



## dparisoe (Nov 14, 2007)

I have an Hr21 with active HD on the account, and last night I activated my new R22 and asked the rep to send me the BBC's so that I could get HD. The rep said that the R22 did not support HD access, and I very politely told her that it was added in the latest software update. She then said well let me check, about a minute later she came back and said "You are correct it was added, I will send the BBC's right out". So everything seems to be working now, just waiting on the BBC's.


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay well I figured I'd post my experiance with DirecTV on this matter.

I called up explained the situation and what I know. The lady said as far as she knew the R22 was not HD Capeable, she talked to someone and then thanked me for bringing this to her as I was her first caller and now she knows whats going on. She said she could not upgrade my service without ordering me a box and transfered me to tech support.

I get on the line with another lady who is completely telling me im wrong and that it makes no sesne to get HD on an SD box and that wahtever I have heard and was told was false. I kept my cool and kept explaining it to her. Eventualy she hung up on me.

I finaly call back up and talk to someone else. She told me that you can get HD on the R22 but is not sure if she can order HD Service without getting me a box as well.

She puts me on hold for about 45 mins, I was aggrivated, but when she got back to me she told me that her supervisor upgraded me to HD service and that I will need a new dish. I was told previous a month ago when I called that my dish was a slimline HD compatabile dish.

All in all I got HD service without ordering an HD box, BBC's and a new HD Dish free of charge and they will be here this tuesday to install it.


So if your trying to get HD with your R22 and dont want to pay for an HD DVR.. Just keep calling and trying to get the right person who is willing to look into something more than what they think they know.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Shady said:


> Okay well I figured I'd post my experiance with DirecTV on this matter.
> 
> I called up explained the situation and what I know. The lady said as far as she knew the R22 was not HD Capeable, she talked to someone and then thanked me for bringing this to her as I was her first caller and now she knows whats going on. She said she could not upgrade my service without ordering me a box and transfered me to tech support.
> 
> ...


Have you confirmed HD Access is on the accounton the website?


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Native OFF
> Hide HD channels
> screen format letterbox
> resolution 480i for s-video/AV connections/480p for component and HDMI
> ...


So even if I can actually show the HD channels, it does me no good to plug them into my favorites b/c I don't have an HDTV?

Thanks again


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Native OFF
> Hide HD channels
> screen format letterbox
> resolution 480i for s-video/AV connections/480p for component and HDMI
> ...


When I do this I still have the gray bars like before the software update?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

oscar madison said:


> When I do this I still have the gray bars like before the software update?


Can't you change the bar color from gray to black?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

oscar madison said:


> So even if I can actually show the HD channels, it does me no good to plug them into my favorites b/c I don't have an HDTV?
> 
> Thanks again


Why not? just realize HD channels should have borders(bars) on top and bottom because their widescreen.If you don't like it hide HD channels.


----------



## erict (Jan 30, 2008)

I just checked my R22-200 and have the latest update 0x034C. With that said, I see I can check the resolution boxes now so I would assume I can receive HD programing on this box since I already have HD service, correct? I don't have an HDTV to test so I am not sure how I can 100% confirm this as I would like to buy a new TV for this box if it's indeed HD now. Any other test I could perform to confirm this?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

erict said:


> I just checked my R22-200 and have the latest update 0x034C. With that said, I see I can check the resolution boxes now so I would assume I can receive HD programing on this box since I already have HD service, correct? I don't have an HDTV to test so I am not sure how I can 100% confirm this as I would like to buy a new TV for this box if it's indeed HD now. Any other test I could perform to confirm this?


Sure press the format button on the remote control.If that banner that use to say"HD resolutions are not available) does not appear at the bottom of your tv screen you should have an HR21.


----------



## erict (Jan 30, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Sure press the format button on the remote control.If that banner that use to say"HD resolutions are not available) does not appear at the bottom of your tv screen you should have an HR21.


Thanks for the response I pressed the format button on my remote and it shows my current resolution. So I would have to say I am good to go on an HD TV for that receiver, correct?


----------



## Shady (Sep 18, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> Have you confirmed HD Access is on the accounton the website?


HD Access is now on my account on D* website.

Also I can now access all the menus with the R22 for HDTV and video options and can see the few HD channels that the Phase III will show (locals mainly) but cannot view them until my b-band controllers come in..

They are comming tuesday to upgrade me to the slimline 3

Liek I said before It just depends on who you talk to I guess. Just hope you get someone that is willing to look into things and help you rather then tell you your wrong because they think they know everything.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> If I am incorrect then please explain how to change the R22-100 into an HR21-100 after software upgrade 034c?
> 
> You can just PM Josh you don't have to tell everybody.


You just have to unplug your receiver for a min or two, and then it works fine.

Josh


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> You just have to unplug your receiver for a min or two, and then it works fine.
> 
> Josh


Thank you for the reply Josh glad you got it working right.


----------



## aldamon (Jun 23, 2006)

Guys, I wouldn't go out of your way to get one of these things from Newegg because now I'm basically screwed. Food for thought for those considering getting a leased box from a third party...

My new R22 stopped working yesterday after only ~2 weeks of use. It froze during recording and it now repeatedly gets stuck on "checking satellite settings." I've tried it all to get it working again (multiple resets, disconnecting power for hours before resetting, forced re-download of 034c, forced HDD scan/format, disconnection of BBCs, disconnection of one line, reconnection without BBCs, etc.). I suspect a bad hard drive was exposed by the software upgrade and increased activity.

When I called DirecTV, since the R22 is obviously an R-class box, they would only guarantee an SD-DVR replacement through RMA. After some pleading, "upgrading" my defective R22 to a real HR-2x series is going to cost me $99. Unless everyone I've talked to is mistaken, the purchase price from Newegg is not recoverable, so if you add the $100 from Newegg and the $100 from DirecTV I'm out the standard HD-DVR upgrade cost. Should have just called DirecTV in the first place. Probably would have gotten a better deal.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

aldamon said:


> Guys, I wouldn't go out of your way to get one of these things from Newegg because now I'm basically screwed. Food for thought for those considering getting a leased box from a third party...
> 
> My new R22 stopped working yesterday after only ~2 weeks of use. It froze during recording and it now repeatedly gets stuck on "checking satellite settings." I've tried it all to get it working again (multiple resets, disconnecting power for hours before resetting, forced re-download of 034c, forced HDD scan/format, disconnection of BBCs, disconnection of one line, reconnection without BBCs, etc.). I suspect a bad hard drive was exposed by the software upgrade and increased activity.
> 
> When I called DirecTV, since the R22 is obviously an R-class box, they would only guarantee an SD-DVR replacement through RMA. After some begging, "upgrading" my defective R22 to a real HR-2x series is going to cost me $99. Unless everyone I've talked to is mistaken, the purchase price from Newegg is not recoverable, so in the end I'm out the standard HD-DVR upgrade cost. Should have just called DirecTV in the first place. Probably would have gotten a better deal.


You are supposed to receive a replacement that is comparable to the item being replaced. If you were using the R22 and had HD access with it, you can very well make the argument that the R15/R16 is not a comparable replacement. I would call back up and see what they can do for you. If you have the Protection Plan, speak to someone from that department, otherwise talk to a CSR from retention.

There's absolutely no way that a replacement should take away functionality that you currently have.

- Merg


----------



## aldamon (Jun 23, 2006)

The Merg said:


> There's absolutely no way that a replacement should take away functionality that you currently have.


I made that argument with people from several departments. The original CSR said she'd request an MPEG-4 replacement, but then the guy in support didn't know anything about it and said they couldn't request specific boxes. R-class in, R-class out so to speak.

What kills me is there's no grace period in the lease so I could take advantage of Newegg's 30-day return policy. I'll never order from a 3rd party again if I'm trying to take advantage of a software loophole. :lol:


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

aldamon said:


> I'll never order from a 3rd party again if I'm trying to take advantage of a software loophole. :lol:


It is not a loophole. They made a decision to support HD with the R22. I would call back, ask for retention and explain the situation.


----------



## aldamon (Jun 23, 2006)

raott said:


> It is not a loophole. They made a decision to support HD with the R22. I would call back, ask for retention and explain the situation.


If I talk to any more DirecTV people today and explain the situation one more time my head will explode. The order for the HD-DVR has been placed and return arrangements have been made. What could retention do anyway? My contract was renewed when I activated the R22. I was lucky to get the $99.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

aldamon said:


> If I talk to any more DirecTV people today and explain the situation one more time my head will explode. The order for the HD-DVR has been placed and return arrangements have been made. What could retention do anyway? My contract was renewed when I activated the R22. I was lucky to get the $99.


Retention has the authority to perform some tasks/upgrades/changes that a first-line CSR cannot. They could feasibly have the $99 fee waived, which is what should be done.

When you call up the 800 number and get the automated prompt, say "Cancel". You are not cancelling your service. That is just the keyword in order to get to retention.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

erict said:


> Thanks for the response I pressed the format button on my remote and it shows my current resolution. So I would have to say I am good to go on an HD TV for that receiver, correct?


Correct.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> You are supposed to receive a replacement that is comparable to the item being replaced. If you were using the R22 and had HD access with it, you can very well make the argument that the R15/R16 is not a comparable replacement. I would call back up and see what they can do for you. If you have the Protection Plan, speak to someone from that department, otherwise talk to a CSR from retention.
> 
> There's absolutely no way that a replacement should take away functionality that you currently have.
> 
> - Merg


+1.Excellent post.


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

aldamon said:


> Guys, I wouldn't go out of your way to get one of these things from Newegg because now I'm basically screwed. Food for thought for those considering getting a leased box from a third party...
> 
> My new R22 stopped working yesterday after only ~2 weeks of use. It froze during recording and it now repeatedly gets stuck on "checking satellite settings." I've tried it all to get it working again (multiple resets, disconnecting power for hours before resetting, forced re-download of 034c, forced HDD scan/format, disconnection of BBCs, disconnection of one line, reconnection without BBCs, etc.). I suspect a bad hard drive was exposed by the software upgrade and increased activity.
> 
> When I called DirecTV, since the R22 is obviously an R-class box, they would only guarantee an SD-DVR replacement through RMA. After some pleading, "upgrading" my defective R22 to a real HR-2x series is going to cost me $99. Unless everyone I've talked to is mistaken, the purchase price from Newegg is not recoverable, so if you add the $100 from Newegg and the $100 from DirecTV I'm out the standard HD-DVR upgrade cost. Should have just called DirecTV in the first place. Probably would have gotten a better deal.


That would have happened wherever you got the R22 from, DirecTV, newEgg, Best Buy, etc.


----------



## theplayer (Sep 25, 2009)

Do you need a BBC to run a R-22 with a Slimline 3 dish. Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

theplayer said:


> Do you need a BBC to run a R-22 with a Slimline 3 dish. Thanks!


Correct you need BBCs.

1 per input.


----------



## theplayer (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Huskie_2009 said:


> At first, I questioned that URL because of the domain name not being directv.com. After searching around, it is a legit URL. I found it linked on the DirecTv site @ http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4200018


Well, it's now 9/28 and I haven't received any BBCs since submitting my information to that form.


----------



## theplayer (Sep 25, 2009)

is the r22 the only receiver that can do this or is there others...Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

theplayer said:


> is the r22 the only receiver that can do this or is there others...Thanks!


R22 is the only one that can now be converted to HD.The HR2xs are already HD and the R15&R16 are MPEG2 SD only.


----------



## theplayer (Sep 25, 2009)

thank you! that helps alot.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

theplayer said:


> thank you! that helps alot.


Welcome.


----------



## K20A (Sep 4, 2009)

hello every one, I need help?

Now i Have just read that unless u have HD access Before ure reciever gets the 0x34c upgrade!!! and even if u ask for HD access and all of that, it still wont work? *Because you got HD access after the system upgrade?*

OR can u get the 0x34c upgrade. then ask for HD access and bbc connectors. And some how dissconnect the reciever to reset it. 
*AND presto you have HD CHANNELS*

thank you,


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

mhammett said:


> That would have happened wherever you got the R22 from, DirecTV, newEgg, Best Buy, etc.


If he ordered from DirecTV, he would not have been able to get an R22 as DirecTV does not distribute them anymore. He would have just ordered an HD-DVR, which might have cost the same as what he paid for the R22.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

K20A said:


> hello every one, I need help?
> 
> Now i Have just read that unless u have HD access Before ure reciever gets the 0x34c upgrade!!! and even if u ask for HD access and all of that, it still wont work? *Because you got HD access after the system upgrade?*
> 
> ...


It does not matter when you get HD access compared to when you get the update to 0x034C. As long as you have an R22 with 0x034C and have HD service on your account, you will get HD on your R22. You just need to make sure that you have BBC's connected if you are not using SWM. If anything, you might need to reset the receiver once you have HD access turned on if you get HD access at a later time.

- Merg


----------



## K20A (Sep 4, 2009)

The Merg said:


> It does not matter when you get HD access compared to when you get the update to 0x034C. As long as you have an R22 with 0x034C and have HD service on your account, you will get HD on your R22. You just need to make sure that you have BBC's connected if you are not using SWM. If anything, you might need to reset the receiver once you have HD access turned on if you get HD access at a later time.
> 
> - Merg


kool, thanx alot


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm curious what those in the MPEG4 Local-only markets like Springfield, MO or Lincoln NE get for a DVR. I thought the R22 was designed for that.


----------



## bhuber (Sep 14, 2004)

Terry K said:


> I'm curious what those in the MPEG4 Local-only markets like Springfield, MO or Lincoln NE get for a DVR. I thought the R22 was designed for that.


They should get a HR2x of some sort.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Terry K said:


> I'm curious what those in the MPEG4 Local-only markets like Springfield, MO or Lincoln NE get for a DVR. I thought the R22 was designed for that.


It WAS, but D* decided to stop making them altogether & simply use H/HR series receivers in these markets. I suspect part of it has to do with the stupid design of NOT being able to change crop settings in the HD menu, which was desperately needed for SD only subs IN these markets, since SD subs were forced to watch most (if not all) their locals as a tiny picture within their picture tube. This is due to D* ONLY putting up HD feeds of most stations in MPEG4 in these markets, & then being downconverted to 4:3 sets.

The H/HR units, even if HD access is disabled, do NOT have this problem - of course, this does NOT fix these problems for all of these subs that already have R22's.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Terry K said:


> I'm curious what those in the MPEG4 Local-only markets like Springfield, MO or Lincoln NE get for a DVR. I thought the R22 was designed for that.


It was when the R22 first came out then DirecTV authorized the R22 for nationwide distribution which to me was a great idea it gave DirecTV SD subscribers access to MediaShare,VOD,200 SD hour recording capability,MPEG4 capability and all of the other great features that the HR2x have(like First Air Date in the guide) compared to the R15/R16.The R22 had the ability to make it the premier DirecTV SDDVR when compared to the Dish 625 SDDVR.

Now citing it's too expensive to make DirecTV is discontinuing the R22 so if you want all of the features listed above you will have to go with DirecTV's HR2xs if you have an SDTV and after seeing what DirecTV charges for an upgrade fee I can agree with DirecTV on one thing it's too expensive.:nono2:

Why DirecTV could only lock down the resolutions settings and leave the rest available I guess will be never known.But it is in this DirecTV SD subscriber opinion that DirecTV will be missing the boat when it comes to SD subscribers.DirecTV had it and now they have lost it,it's a sad day.:shrug:


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

> Why DirecTV could only lock down the resolutions settings and leave the rest available I guess will be never known.But it is in this DirecTV SD subscriber opinion that DirecTV will be missing the boat when it comes to SD subscribers.DirecTV had it and now they have lost it,it's a sad day.


The closest thing that I can think of now as to why they havent enabled the Format options, and bar color options on the R22 is an incentive to add HD access. I have an R22 without HD access and would really like to crop the bars. Another solution would be to just make the default setting the original format. I use the "XXXx resolution + Original Format(screen format is unaltered)" on my H21 receivers and this works fine great for local channels. I never have the bars on the top and bottom with this setting when I do have bars its on the sides only. The only time there are bars on the sides is when the show or commercial isnt 16:9 widescreen. Most of the shows now are national HD feeds from the local channels. So pretty much everything except my local news which is in 4:3 is broadcast in 16:9 which fills the whole screen.

So if they cant enable the Format options/bar colors make the default setting "original" rather then "letterbox". This would solve all of the gray bar problems and still allow the R22 to be locked on SD only without HD access.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Whats really strange to me in my area is that its MPEG4 locals only. I was just at my local Best Buy store in Traverse City. I looked around at the DirecTV receivers they were selling. I seen there was one R16 SD receivers on the shelf for sale. Well by December in my area local channels will be MPEG4 only and the 72 dish will be completely eliminated. Why would my local Best Buy be selling an SD DVR that wont even be able to pick up local channels in this area? 

If I placed an order through DirecTV for say an SD receiver I should automatically get an HD receiver. Another example would be if I order an SD DVR I would automatically get an HD DVR. This is because I am in a local 72 swap market. So all my locals are MPEG4 so would require all MPEG4 HD equipment. DirecTV needs to get this straightened out I am curious how many other local 72 swap markets Best Buy, Costco or other local stores that sell DirecTV equipment are carrying the R16. Which isnt able to get local channels in these areas.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

HRJustin said:


> Whats really strange to me in my area is that its MPEG4 locals only. I was just at my local Best Buy store in Traverse City. I looked around at the DirecTV receivers they were selling. I seen there was one R16 SD receivers on the shelf for sale. Well by December in my area local channels will be MPEG4 only and the 72 dish will be completely eliminated. Why would my local Best Buy be selling an SD DVR that wont even be able to pick up local channels in this area?
> 
> If I placed an order through DirecTV for say an SD receiver I should automatically get an HD receiver. Another example would be if I order an SD DVR I would automatically get an HD DVR. This is because I am in a local 72 swap market. So all my locals are MPEG4 so would require all MPEG4 HD equipment. DirecTV needs to get this straightened out I am curious how many other local 72 swap markets Best Buy, Costco or other local stores that sell DirecTV equipment are carrying the R16. Which isnt able to get local channels in these areas.


It probably has more to do with the supply chain of the reseller as opposed to DirecTV. They probably need to sell off what they have. BTW, the only local retailer that sells SD boxes that I know of is Best Buy.

- Merg


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

They had R22s before they were discontinued. Seems like they should have never gotten R16s in the first place. I would be curious as to how DirecTV would handle this situation. If someone buys an R16 hooks it up and activates it then doesnt get Locals. It seems to me that DirecTV would have to send them an HR2x DVR as a replacement. I should have talked to someone at best buy about it but then again they probably would have been clueless.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

HRJustin said:


> If I placed an order through DirecTV for say an SD receiver I should automatically get an HD receiver.


Yes, always an H2x box



> Another example would be if I order an SD DVR I would automatically get an HD DVR.


Yes, always an HR2x box



> DirecTV needs to get this straightened out


They DO have it straightened out - probably just one last one left over they forgot about. Not exactly the end of the world.

Also FYI - the last couple of broken receivers my clients have called in, D* is now replacing with H or HR boxes now - EVEN SD subs now get these.


----------



## K20A (Sep 4, 2009)

okay somebody help?

I just called direct tv and they said i couldnt upgrade to *HD ACCESS* with out actually having a *HD RECIEVER * on my account.

so preety much i have to pay for an HD RECIEVER upgrade off 100 dollars or so. So i can actually watch HD on my R22-100


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

K20A said:


> okay somebody help?
> 
> I just called direct tv and they said i couldnt upgrade to *HD ACCESS* with out actually having a *HD RECIEVER * on my account.
> 
> so preety much i have to pay for an HD RECIEVER upgrade off 100 dollars or so. So i can actually watch HD on my R22-100


That appears to be the current policy. Several other people have posted the same experience. In other words, the R22 is an SD box and does not in and of itself qualify for adding HD to an account. However, if you already have HD and have/get an R22, it will be HD enabled.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dishrich said:


> Yes, always an H2x box
> 
> Yes, always an HR2x box
> 
> ...


While I'm not going to say that didn't happen I would say that it was an error or it's a market that's going to transition at some point. They are not replacing SD with HD in any market other than 72.5 markets.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

dishrich said:


> Yes, always an H2x box
> 
> Yes, always an HR2x box
> 
> ...


I know how it works in 72 swap markets thats why I posted the examples. The Best Buy store in this MPEG4 local market and all others should have never gotten R16 SD DVRs. 
I dont really care either way its just more trouble for whoever buys an R16 from Best Buy. I didnt mean to come across as it was a DirecTV problem. It would seem like DirecTV notified Best Buy about these areas hopefully Best Buy will get it straightened out sooner or later. :lol:


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> ... it's a market that's going to transition at some point. They are not replacing SD with HD in any market other than 72.5 markets.


Well, uh yea I understand that QUITE clearly, since I am in ONE of those markets...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> That appears to be the current policy. Several other people have posted the same experience. In other words, the R22 is an SD box and does not in and of itself qualify for adding HD to an account. However, if you already have HD and have/get an R22, it will be HD enabled.


Which to me is a croc of crap!.There's no other reason for this other than DirecTV is trying to make their subscribers pay more money!.:nono2:

Well you can always tell DirecTV that Dish is offering a Free HDDVR and if DirecTV does not agree then you will need to switch providers because companies don't care until they start seeing their subscriber numbers dropping!.:eek2:


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been a DirecTV HD customer for over a year with just a single HR21-700 receiver.

Bought, er, leased two R22s from NewEgg. Yesterday, I hooked up one of the R22s to the SWM2 port on my SWM-8 (the HR21 is connected to the SWM1 port). Powered up the R22. It autodetected the SWM (sweet!). Eventually got the "you have to call DirecTV to activate this receiver screen". Called. Told CSR I had a second receiver to activate. She pointed out that the second receiver would cost another $5 a month and that my committment would be extended another 24 months. Gave her the receiver and card numbers. She activated the box. I forced a download of 034C. Defined the HDTV parameters and set the Display parameters to show all channels. Over the course of the next four hours, more and more HD channels started showing up in the guide. Pretty easy process, if you ask me.


----------



## deuce01 (Oct 11, 2006)

bb37 said:


> Bought, er, leased two R22s from NewEgg


Interesting note...the R22 is no longer available from New Egg. How much did you pay?


----------



## bb37 (Dec 27, 2007)

deuce01 said:


> How much did you pay?


$84.99 each. Glad I bought two at that price. Haven't activated the second one yet.


----------



## Atlienzz (Oct 20, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread, but I called in last week inquiring about obtaining an HD-DVR for my bedroom after an HDTV upgrade, they knew I had an R-22 in the bedroom but insisted I must buy an HD-DVR from them @ $199. I couldn't justify the price but just happened upon these HD settings in the menu that allow HD access. 

It's obvious either Direct TV is out for money (logical since they are a for profit company), or the CSR didn't know about this latest update. Either way they didn't pass the info along whether by ignorance or willfully. 

I'm just happy I have an HD-DVR for my bedroom now for my new HDTV, so I'm not complaining!!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Atlienzz said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but I called in last week inquiring about obtaining an HD-DVR for my bedroom after an HDTV upgrade, they knew I had an R-22 in the bedroom but insisted I must buy an HD-DVR from them @ $199. I couldn't justify the price but just happened upon these HD settings in the menu that allow HD access.
> 
> It's obvious either Direct TV is out for money (logical since they are a for profit company), or the CSR didn't know about this latest update. Either way they didn't pass the info along whether by ignorance or willfully.
> 
> I'm just happy I have an HD-DVR for my bedroom now for my new HDTV, so I'm not complaining!!


Basically, if you already have HD on your account, the R22 will be HD capable (which is what happened in your case). However, the R22 is still considered to be a standard def DVR. If your R22 fails, it will be replaced with an SD (not HD) DVR. You can't order an R22. If you want to order an HD DVR for your bedroom (to replace the R22) then you will have to pay the going rate.

It isn't about being "out for money" (in this specific case), it is about managing an inventory. The R22 was an experiment to serve a very limited market segment (mpeg4 SD locals). DirecTV found it was easier to classify the R22 as an SD unit than as an HD unit, and due to cost considerations chose not to continue the R22 as part of their inventory.


----------



## Atlienzz (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh I was not aware that R-22's were discontinued. Thanks for letting me know that in the off-chance my box goes bad. I consider myself lucky that I chose a SD-DVR and don't have to upgrade to a true HD-DVR because of my lack of foresight!! 

The HD looks incredible on my new Samsung LN32B460....


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I just bought an HD TV. I like rest had to get a HD receiver for my account. I plan to use the HD on an SD TV and my R22 on a HDTV. I ordered 4 B band converters for my 2 R22's so my SD unit can watch HD even if pillar bars are present. I've never gone though so much hell to get a TV before.


----------



## NorCal Parrot (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to all on DBSTalk. I am now viewing in HD on my R-22 in the bedroom . Never would have known about this feature (the CSR on Wednesday did not know about it...had to educate her). Thanks!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, we're happy to help.


----------



## Skypalace (Nov 12, 2006)

Old thread, just found it by accident (showed in a search result).

Lots of talk in 09 about R22's being discontinued. I got two of them in April 2010 as replacements for R15's that went bad (strange that two receivers went bad at the exact same time). The R22's solved the problem, I've since updated one to HD and it's working fine (the other is connected to an SD 4:3 tv and is not often used so no reason to get HD on it).

So at least in April 2010, at least one area (Seattle area) had R22's on the truck that they were distributing as replacements for R15's.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No reason not to update the other to HD also, even though it is connected to an SD TV. Then add whole-home and it can participate.

The R22 is no longer in production, but is refurbed and recycled, so they are still in the inventory.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My mother got one last week with her install. She had 2 SD TV's so that's why we needed an SDDVR. The day before the install, she was given another HDTV & during the install, the installer said the R22 could do HD so that was a nice bonus. Eventually we'll upgrade it to something more current, but for now it works out great.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Skypalace said:


> Old thread, just found it by accident (showed in a search result).
> 
> Lots of talk in 09 about R22's being discontinued. I got two of them in April 2010 as replacements for R15's that went bad (strange that two receivers went bad at the exact same time). The R22's solved the problem, I've since updated one to HD and it's working fine (the other is connected to an SD 4:3 tv and is not often used so no reason to get HD on it).
> 
> So at least in April 2010, at least one area (Seattle area) had R22's on the truck that they were distributing as replacements for R15's.


You'll also find that displaying the HD channels on the SDTV will look a lot better than the SD channels.

- Merg


----------

